# Why are Motobecane bikes so cheap?



## JeffG

I was looking on bikesdirect.com and there are some great deals on Motobecane road bikes. Why are they so cheap? I read through the specs on a couple bikes and they seem like great bikes to me. I'm just a little suspicious at the cheap price.


----------



## danl1

You mean "Why are they so inexpensive?"

The answer is because they are so cheap.




OK, that's probably not completely fair. Certainly the frames are adequate, but they're not anything stellar. Don't fall into the trap of beleiving that all frames (of a given material) are identical in fit, weight, and ride quality. There tends to be good value in the main components, but often the items that get less attention are lower spec. There's not anything inherently wrong with that - the mainline manufacturers do it too on many models. 

Mostly, it's just a tight-margin business model with a few layers of distribution costs (and subsequent profits) shaved out of the channel. You don't have to pay for the shop to help you with selection or fitting, the wrench to assemble and tune the thing, the distributor to provide warranty claims processing, and so on... But you also don't get the benefits that those provide to a regular retail setting. You get to make the call on the importance of those items.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Maybe the frames are produced by people who earn 50 cents an hour.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

JeffG said:


> I was looking on bikesdirect.com and there are some great deals on Motobecane road bikes. Why are they so cheap? I read through the specs on a couple bikes and they seem like great bikes to me. I'm just a little suspicious at the cheap price.


you could buy the bike and throw away the frame and still make money selling the parts on ebay.


----------



## FatTireFred

bargain basement market research


----------



## mohair_chair

JeffG said:


> I was looking on bikesdirect.com and there are some great deals on Motobecane road bikes. Why are they so cheap? I read through the specs on a couple bikes and they seem like great bikes to me. I'm just a little suspicious at the cheap price.


If it makes you feel better, offer to pay more for the bike.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Great prices if you know what size you need and the bike comes with the correct stem handlebar size you need, a seat that you can live with, and wheels are descent. Also you might want to look at Neuvation as an option for mail order. You may pay a little more, maybe not, but you will get customer service, and can change out stems, bars and seats. I think you can exchange the frame if you bought the wrong size. You will have lots of wheel choices. But bikesdirect has had some killer deals in the past, but you will not be swapping out parts. Anything you are unhappy with (I assume there is a warranty and I'm not speaking of warranty items) you will pay to replace.


----------



## raymonda

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Maybe the frames are produced by people who earn 50 cents an hour.


Yep, the same place where 99% of all carbon bikes are made.


----------



## bas

Arent they heavier? kind of look it. i've never felt the weight of one. just going by eyesight.


----------



## bikesdirect

bas said:


> Arent they heavier? kind of look it. i've never felt the weight of one. just going by eyesight.



Actually
many of the lightest bikes in their class are sold by bikesdirect

Not that weight is the only measure of bikes that matters
But we have sold lots of road bikes in the 15 to 16 lb range; most our higher end road bikes are 16 to 17 lbs - not feather weight; but light by industry standards
And tons of sub 20 lb mountain bikes {I do not know of any company that has sold more sub 20 lb ATBs}
And our 23lb 29er is not only light, it is so well equipped I can not keep it in stock

And actually, it would be easy to build even lighter bikes, but there are drawbacks to that also


----------



## bikesdirect

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Maybe the frames are produced by people who earn 50 cents an hour.



Who all gets frames from Advanced Composites, Kinesis, Sunrise, ADK, Maxway, Martec, Astro, Yoan? Just about every company you can think of; including the brands sold by every dealer I know of. 

The fact is: wages are more related to country the frame is made in {in most cases, Taiwan vs China}

Motobecane has a higher percentage of bikes from Taiwan than Trek, Specialized, Giant, Fuji, Raliegh and about anyone I can think of. Funy thing is; for 10 years people have posted on-line that Motobecanes are made in China - without anyone ever seeing a single one made in China! Not that China is bad, but it is lower cost and lower wages than Taiwan.


----------



## bikesdirect

FatTireFred said:


> bargain basement market research



It is true
I do most my research by asking questions in forums
and reading forum posts

{still a lot of frame and bike testing; but we try to focus on customer desires}

_See This posted on BF?_

"Originally Posted by solbrothers: i love bd infomercials. they take real opinions from real customers and build bikes people want. 

more companies should do that" 

_my response:_
"Please do not give my competitors ideas LOL
I think listening to customers only makes sense"


----------



## bicyclego

It's true, you do pay a premium to build in Taiwan...but, for now, you get a better quality product for less headache.


----------



## bikesdirect

bicyclego said:


> It's true, you do pay a premium to build in Taiwan...but, for now, you get a better quality product for less headache.



Yes, every company that builds in Taiwan pays a bit more than building in China -- about 5%

Most companies use Taiwan on bikes over $1000 to $1500
Trek, Raleigh, Specialized, Fuji, Giant, etc - low-end bikes from China - high-end from Taiwan

Motobecane & Mercier - all have been from Taiwan

So at say Sora level - most brands you get a bike from China
Moto & Mercier - you get Taiwan

All bikes come with country of origin marked on box and on bike


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

Bocephus Jones II said:


> you could buy the bike and throw away the frame and still make money selling the parts on ebay.


Or simply replace the frame with a stellar one.

Great parts + poor frame = ok bike

Ok bike - poor frame + Stellar frame = Killer bike!


----------



## RichyG

*cheap but good*

.For what it's worth (my first post) I bought two motobecanes for my teenage sons. A century elite for my 16 year old and an immortal pro for my 19 year old. I myself have a Cannondale Synapse which I love (as does my wife), but I could not resist the possibility of getting a similar bike for a lot less than my synapse when I bought the century elite. Other than cutting out the LBS and marketing costs I am not sure why they are cheap, as the bikes is pretty much the same quality as my cannondale with the potential exception of some components listed below. The frames appear very nice and ride quality is not discernably different (for me) than my current bike when I have swapped with my son.

It was good enough that six month's after I bought the Century Elite I bought the Immortal Pro fro my older son when he decided he wanted to start riding. Both bikes did require a bit of tuning when they arrived and I suppose that if you were not capable of this yourself, a tune up at a bike shop would be necessary (I already have a stand and tools), and this would add to the cost of the motobecane bike. 

Other costs might be a new seat (though my kids have not complained), new pedals (the ones that come with the bike are not great) and potentially a new handlebar/stem (if you don't like the Ritchey ergo bar's odd shape or thinness). I don't count the pedals as a problem as my LBS charged me full retail for my and my wifes Shimano SL pedals on our Synapses. That bikes direct throws any pedals in at all is a plus, though I replaced them within a week. I ended up buying pedals online for the motobecane bikes for a lot less than the LBS was selling them.

My two cents is that if you can deal with a couple of lower end components (seat, handlebars, pedals) and are comfortable tuning a bike yourself (or shipping it back if damaged), the bikesdirect bikes are an outstanding deal. If those things bother you you might be better paying the LBS mark up. I am really happy with the bikes.

Edit - didn't realize I needed a picture to avoid shilldom. Here is my Synapse and my son's immortal pro

View attachment 174597


----------



## txalaskan

It's a combination of a few things:

No advertising
What appears to be minimal R&D
Mix and match components where you get Shimano derailers combined with no-name cassettes, hubs, stem, seat, etc.
Minimal dealer network
Not assembled

That said I've been enjoying my Motobecane Mirage Pro that I picked up for $499 shipped from sprtymama on Ebay. The front hub squeaks but the seller has offered to refund a reasonable fee for having a shop take a look at it. The bikes aren't hard to assemble and I did it in about an hour along with some fine-tuning later. The simplicity inspired me to watch a few youtube vids so I could get my old Cannondale MTB shifting again, which I did. Anyway, Motobecane filled a nice gap for me between ragged out used '90s bikes on Craigslist and $900 Trek/Felt/Specialized/Fuji bikes. I'm using it for my first triathlon and the main goal was to not break the bank. 

Obligatory pic next to my full size Jeep to prove I'm not a shill:


----------



## FatTireFred

a Trojan?


----------



## willhs

I think it's funny that people get acused of being "shills" when they like their Motobecane, but people who have never used their bikes can come on and fire off slander here and there with no problems. I gotta hand it to Mike for taking it so well.

I actually came to this forum to sincerely congratulate Mike on the lineup of bikes right now. I was going to get one of these for my brother for RAGBRAI, but the SRAM stuff wasn't out yet. We ended up building a SRAM bike in the cheapest way possible and it's great, but it was WAY more expensive than these Motobecane bikes. I have 2 friends who use their Motobecane's all the time, and I've tried one of them out. Personally, I use my own custom build.

Anyway, the point is: I think what bikesdirect is doing to put high quality bikes in a reasonable price range is a Good Thing for the sport, especially when the high end is skyrocketing in price. I recommend bikesdirect to everyone who talks about getting a bike.

(I must be a shill!)


----------



## PlatyPius

As a bike shop guy, I'm supposed to hate BD and their bikes. I'm no fan of BD's business practices, but I can't really say much bad about the bikes. I've built several of them, and the only one I've been unimpressed with was the cheapest Windsor road bike (really bad welds; incomplete welds). The Motobecane Vent Noir is really pretty killer for the price. From what I've seen, most of the bikes are simply older models of bigger-name brands. The triathlon bike, for instance, is a couple-year-old Fuji Aloha. The Kinesis bikes are going to resemble Raleighs, as Kinesis makes their frames also.

The only caution I would give is to either have the bike built/rebuilt at a shop, or do it yourself if you are so inclined. There have been some wacky build issues over the years. It's worth it, IMO, to pay "us" $40-$60 to strip the bike and put it back together. That way you know the brakes are going to work, the wheels are true, the bottom bracket isn't cross-threaded, etc.


----------



## txalaskan

FatTireFred said:


> a Trojan?


Indeed, BSCE class of 2004. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclesport45

Immortal Ice (full Ultegra SL), one year old, 6K mikes. Built and tuned myself, normal re-tuning. Replaced saddle, seatpost. Paid 1800, would have spent 3000 or more for a "similar" bike at retail. Having a shop go over a Moto is a good idea for some. 

My next bike will also be a Moto.


----------



## stu_

I've been trying to figure out why bikesdirect is so cheap... and I have no idea. 

I have a BD bike, a Le Champion with all Ultegra parts, and it's survived two crashes! One two years ago (a fall), and one 6 months ago (hitting the front of my garage while fastened to the top of my car). The later accident was heartbreaking.

After the second accident, I had to buy a new wheel set (Mavic Equipes) and a new saddle, but the frame and parts were intact! 

I'm looking at this year's models as I might get a better bike. The Ti model (b/c I'm scared I will splinter carbon) with a 3cm larger frame is my top choice, but I still can't believe the prices. 

I also bought my wife a BD bike, a Gigi Pro, and its in fine shape. I had a LBS put both bikes together (50 bucks per bike). They said the bikes were good too.

Now I know with computers, cars, and most manufactured goods, the net profit margin is pretty slim. I don't see how these bikes can be so much cheaper than a Cannondale. I have a Cannondale MTB (f800), and it always breaks. However, I don't think you can compare b/c it's a mountain bike. 

I know BD must be playing fast and loose somewhere, but I can't figure it out. Until I do find out, I will admit the bikes really are good and have exceeded my expectations. No Joke.


----------



## Solearas

I wouldn't call a 3k bike cheap.


Just not expensive in comparison.


----------



## covenant

txalaskan said:


> Obligatory pic next to my full size Jeep to prove I'm not a shill:


Your worse than a shill, your a trigeek...now GTFO! :thumbsup:


----------



## willhs

I agree, it's all relatively cheap, but still a lot of money. I would also toss in that the quality is definitely all there.


----------



## Poppadaddio

*Call me a shill ...*

As far as I’m concerned, BD bikes are better than brand-name LBS bikes. Mine are constantly ridden hard and put away wet. The BD bikes are generic quintessential archetypes, and they sell a model of just about every type.
Of course they aren’t sold at the manufacturer’s list price. The point is that the brand-name LBS bikes ARE sold much closer to this fantasy price. Conservatively, the name-brand bikes usually look to me to be at least 50% more money, comparing apples to apples.
I believe in BD enough that I prepaid in full, two months before the promised shipping date, for a $2000 bike that I hadn’t seen except in pictures. It will be my fourth BD bike, a Titanium Ultegra.
Each BD bike has far exceeded my expectations, starting with the Windsor Dover, the first one I bought five years ago. I didn’t know how this whole road biking thing would work out for me, so to limit my risk, I bought a very inexpensive bike off ebay -- $335 plus shipping, for an 8-speed, triple crank “Sora.” 
A year later, I decide d to upgrade to a real racing bike, and selected the Windsor Kennet. I figured that because the Sora was so good, the Ultegra 6600 would be great, and it has been. That bike has at least 15,000 miles on it now and the Ultegra shifters still perform perfectly, although just about every other part of the bike has since been replaced. I still have the original Shimano WH-550 wheels, although the braking surface on the front one has been worn down so that I have had to put it aside except as a spare. 
Then I bought a Motobecane Nemesis. I could have bought clip-on aerobars for my road bike, or bought some other used time trial bike, or cobbled together a time trial bike out of a collection of parts, but I came back to the idea of the bike ready to go, right out of the box. Of course you can spend a lot more on a TT bike, but the Nemesis comes pretty close to the best there is once you get the fit/size dialed in.
So now I’m waiting for my fourth BD bike. After a good experience with the 6600 Ultegra, I opted for the 6700. The DA model was $700 more, the differences being the DA gruppo and (supposedly) better wheels. 

Looking at some of the current crop of boutique bikes, I just don’t see that form is following function. Take a look at a sqiggle-framed Pinarello or a Specialized Tarmac, with lines copied from a 1950’s Schwinn. What’s next, tail fins? Maybe one of those metal tanks that fit under the top bar to hold the batteries for the lights and horn, with a button on the side.
The frame may well be the least important part of the bike. Of course you need all the parts to make a whole, but for me the frame serves to hold all the jewels together, whichever brand of “gruppo” you pick. You need to have the proper fit with respect to the relationship of the handlebars, the pedals, and the seat, but what goes on in between is irrelevant as long as it’s reasonably light and durable.


----------



## cyclesport45

Best value. There, I said it. (Mike, you can pay me later...)


----------



## Solearas

:yesnod: 

Yeah Mike, I want my Shill(TM) check too.



Since some dumb -probably Obama supporter, called me that.


----------



## needforspeedsteve

*Impressive bike for the money*

A colleague of mine is getting into the sport (he's a runner but is planning on doing some triathlons). He's currently going through a divorce so money is very tight. He came to me for advice (buy a used bike, etc). I told him he should check out bikesdirect. He ended up getting a low end Windsor Welllington 2.0 for $359 delivered (he wanted a similar Motobecane Mirage Sport but it was out of stock and when he emailed them, they suggested the Wellington 2.0 - which was actually $40 less, so they didn't try to up sell him). It arrived this week and he brought it to the office where I assembled it for him. The bike looked real nice for what it was. Everything went together as it should. The end of the front wheel quick release skewer was a little loose. He emailed them and they said they'd ship out a replacement at no cost. The wheels need to be trued, but other than that, the bike went together without a problem. I know he would not have gotten anything of that quality in a LBS at that low a price point and am not sure what he could have gotten in the used market. I think this was a good option for him as he could pick his size and price point. If he really gets into the sport, I would think he would upgrade to something a bit nicer, but for now, I think he made a great decision. When it comes time to replace my 2007 LeMond carbon Buenos Aires I will give BD a serious look...but hopefully not for a few years. My 2 cents.


----------



## California L33

More spam from yuanfenya.


----------



## JTKarp

Received my 2010 Motobecane Ti LeChampion SL last week and have now put about 50 miles on it. It rides beautifully and with all Ultegra 6700 components, shifts like a dream.

The bike is made in Taiwan and the workmanship is beautiful; welds look great (I'm a mechanical engineer for whatever that's worth).

It seems to me that BikesDirect can sell at such low prices because they rely on word-of-mouth rather than spending tons on marketing/advertising (which can get VERY expensive). Also, they maintain a very small staff to manage their sales and customer service activities....thus very low overhead costs - which also could add up to a significant portion of a bikes costs............................But to operate a business this way, the business HAS TO sell high-quality products; otherwise the level of complaints and bad press on the internet will put them under in no time. Thanks to online communication, scammers can't fool potential customers like they once could --- certainly not for very long.

IMO the business model used by BikesDirect rewards the educated cyclist - ie the person who understands how to select the right frame size; the person who knows how to properly set up their seat and stem height and position; the person who can do some basic stuff like minor assembly, proper torquing of bolts; and the person who knows how (or is willing to learn how) to setup their front and rear derailleurs for smooth, quiet shifting. 
These things aren't very hard, but to some people it's more than they want to take on themselves......they can always go to a lbs for these services - and will still end up saving a lot of money. 

BTW...I'm 6'0" and currently at 245 LBs...............I haven't noticed the bike struggling in any way yet with my weight (still looking to drop about 60 lbs worth though.....!!)


----------



## Solearas

What did you have before this?


----------



## JTKarp

before this.....

I had a 1984 Fuji Anjou....Vanadium steel alloy...12 speed. It wasn't ridden a great deal; maybe 3 or 4 seasons, but was always very well maintained. I had thoughts of re-fitting it with Ultegra-6700 level parts but once I found the price for the Ti Motobecane with those parts, it just didn't make sense to do.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Why are they so cheap?

1. Less rent/warehousing cost since there is no brick and mortar store.
2. No shop staff to pay for.
3. No inventory to carry in the shop, to entire people to test ride and buy.
4. Very little customer support compared to an LBS.

Profit margins are probably the same or similar to an LBS. Markup on bike cost is less for BD, but so is overhead.


----------



## Solearas

Congrats JTKarp. Good decision on replacement not update.

----

BD makes more margin on volume I suppose when you add up 
whole sale cost of the parts and frame. It would be cool if Mike would share the percentage amount but eh he's said they make the lion share of dough on low end rides IIRC.


----------



## JTKarp

Thanks Solearas........love the ride; and the great price on the bike really made it a no-brainer.

Told the story to a LBS owner on the weekend and he was amazed at the price I paid. Also told me that his bikes don't carry Ultegra 6700 comps until you hit the $3,500 price range (which I also found when shopping around)......and that the Ti bikes he's heard of have all been in the $5,000+ price range.


----------



## JTKarp

Personally, I enjoy tweeking and tuning my own bike. So for someone like me, buying from a company like BD makes good sense.


----------



## terbennett

I've never bought a bike from BD and probably never will. Still the question should be: Why are other bikes so expensive? Motobecanes are not low quality bikes. The problem is that other bikes have been marked up so high for so long that people are used to those prices. When a company with a no-name brand bike sells bikes for a lot less, people immediately assume that these bikes are no good. Many of them are, but many (like BD bikes) are good bikes. Granted, Motobecane and Windsor are well respect names in cycling history but these aren't the same companies they used to be. However, they are still high quality bikes. If you notice, they also sell Kestrel- a bike that is well received by the bike snobs. Kestrel is made by the same company that makes BD bikes. Fuji is also made by them and Fujis are great bikes. They get flack for being sold at Performance Bikes but noone- who really knows bikes- can deny that a Fuji is a great bike. Motobecanes are made side by side with Fujis. Our pretentious cycling community likes to put down a bike if you're not spending an arm and a leg for it. Sure, I ride Felts and Specialized bikes but I still see a great quality bike with good value in the Motos. I know a few guys that ride them and they are very happy with them. One of tmy buddies has a Moto. His other steeds are Treks (since he works for a Trek shop as a bike mechanic) and he is really impressed with his Moto. The only disappointment he has is that he paid so much for his Treks. The only gripe I have is that most of the sales are online- unless you're fortunate enough to have a BD LBS near you. Just remember that over 90% of high end bikes are made in Taiwan anyway so why do the others cost so much? Name?


----------



## terbennett

bas said:


> Arent they heavier? kind of look it. i've never felt the weight of one. just going by eyesight.


Dude, my younger brother bought a Le Champion SL a couple of years ago. The bike was actually identical to the legendary Fuji Team SL with Ultegra group, Ritchey galore, American Classic wheels and all aluminum frame. It was advertised at 15.5 lbs. We challenged it so he took it to work and weighed it on their scale. 54cm was 15.3 lbs on two different scales. He then took it to my job and weighed it- 15.29 lbs.We went to my LBS and it weighed in at 15.31 lbs. What was awesome was that he still paid less than $1500 for it after having the LBS build it.


----------



## tuccillo

BDs does have brick and mortar shops - I have been in the Jacksonville store (actually they have 3 in the Jacksonville area). The store front says "Bikes Direct".

They do have staff in their brick and mortar shops. The guy I spoke with seemed pretty knowledgeable and was very friendly.

This is a large shop and they had a boat load of bikes.

They were more than happy to let me test ride their bikes

They sold the bikes for the same price as on the BD website with the exception that you have to pay FL sales tax ( 7% ). They also provide free lifetime tuneups. They, of course, assemble the bike for you. They will get anything that is available on the website plus they had a few things not on the website. They also had the usual selection of bike parts if you wanted to make some changes. Hey, it was just like a real LBS!

The only downside is the FL 7% sales tax but that is more than compensated by the fact that they assemble the bike, offer free tuneups, and any risk associated with shipping damage and having to return the bike is eliminated. Still haven't decided between a Moto and a Neuvation.



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Why are they so cheap?
> 
> 1. Less rent/warehousing cost since there is no brick and mortar store.
> 2. No shop staff to pay for.
> 3. No inventory to carry in the shop, to entire people to test ride and buy.
> 4. Very little customer support compared to an LBS.
> 
> Profit margins are probably the same or similar to an LBS. Markup on bike cost is less for BD, but so is overhead.


----------



## gsplsngr

I own a GT Outpost MTB. My friends that I ride on the weekend with have hybrids and are getting ready to go to road bikes. I was already having problems keeping up with them so needed a road bike but had a serious lack of funds. I was checking out bikes in the under $500 range which was very limited. A co-worker was getting rid of her Dawes Lightning Sport bought from BD. I thought I would try this out before plunking down serious money at BD. Well so far trying to find anything wrong with the bike and have not. Have not road for more than 20 mi at a clip yet, but have used it as commuter and have not been disappointed.


----------



## JTKarp

terbennett said:


> I've never bought a bike from BD and probably never will. Still the question should be: Why are other bikes so expensive? Motobecanes are not low quality bikes. The problem is that other bikes have been marked up so high for so long that people are used to those prices. When a company with a no-name brand bike sells bikes for a lot less, people immediately assume that these bikes are no good. Many of them are, but many (like BD bikes) are good bikes. Granted, Motobecane and Windsor are well respect names in cycling history but these aren't the same companies they used to be. However, they are still high quality bikes. If you notice, they also sell Kestrel- a bike that is well received by the bike snobs. Kestrel is made by the same company that makes BD bikes. Fuji is also made by them and Fujis are great bikes. They get flack for being sold at Performance Bikes but noone- who really knows bikes- can deny that a Fuji is a great bike. Motobecanes are made side by side with Fujis. Our pretentious cycling community likes to put down a bike if you're not spending an arm and a leg for it. Sure, I ride Felts and Specialized bikes but I still see a great quality bike with good value in the Motos. I know a few guys that ride them and they are very happy with them. One of tmy buddies has a Moto. His other steeds are Treks (since he works for a Trek shop as a bike mechanic) and he is really impressed with his Moto. The only disappointment he has is that he paid so much for his Treks. The only gripe I have is that most of the sales are online- unless you're fortunate enough to have a BD LBS near you. Just remember that over 90% of high end bikes are made in Taiwan anyway so why do the others cost so much? Name?


Other bikes are so much more expensive because they (at least all the "big" names) spend a boat load of dough on marketing/advertising - which they have to recover....and obviously they do. BD has a different (smarter?) business model. They seem to have a minimalistic approach to marketing....heavily dependent on word of mouth (or word of BLOG)......on the internet, news travels very fast so if you're running a business, you hope it's mostly good news.......because if someone has a story to tell, you can't shut them up online.

In my case, I'm TOTALLY impressed with BD. I found them by accident a few weeks ago doing searches for Ultegra 6700 Gruppo prices (had never heard of them before ~ 3 weeks ago). I found (and bought) the Le Champion SL Titanium bike.....at first, I thought it was a scam because the price seemed unreal. Then I started searching blogs and found almost exclusively positive stories from people who'd bought their bikes. I also checked their Better Business Bureau rating and found it's A+ (come on, what more do you want?) So I bought the bike one frame size too large. BD exchanged it very quickly and COMPLETELY HASSLE-FREE (let's give credit where credit is due now)....I just got back from a 40 mile ride; bringing my total on the bike to 100 miles....all I can say is that so far it rides like a dream.

PEACE


----------



## terbennett

JTKarp said:


> Other bikes are so much more expensive because they (at least all the "big" names) spend a boat load of dough on marketing/advertising - which they have to recover....and obviously they do. BD has a different (smarter?) business model. They seem to have a minimalistic approach to marketing....heavily dependent on word of mouth (or word of BLOG)......on the internet, news travels very fast so if you're running a business, you hope it's mostly good news.......because if someone has a story to tell, you can't shut them up online.
> 
> In my case, I'm TOTALLY impressed with BD. I found them by accident a few weeks ago doing searches for Ultegra 6700 Gruppo prices (had never heard of them before ~ 3 weeks ago). I found (and bought) the Le Champion SL Titanium bike.....at first, I thought it was a scam because the price seemed unreal. Then I started searching blogs and found almost exclusively positive stories from people who'd bought their bikes. I also checked their Better Business Bureau rating and found it's A+ (come on, what more do you want?) So I bought the bike one frame size too large. BD exchanged it very quickly and COMPLETELY HASSLE-FREE (let's give credit where credit is due now)....I just got back from a 40 mile ride; bringing my total on the bike to 100 miles....all I can say is that so far it rides like a dream.
> 
> PEACE


True. Felt does the same thing only their prices have gone up quite a bit. They are still less than most of the big players but more than Bikes Direct. I believe they have around 25 employees. Trek and Specialized Marketing Departments probably has more people than that. BTW the Moto Le Champion SL Ti has caught my eye recently. BD could be getting my business soon before this summer.


----------



## Pitne

Is it normal that:

If I add up all the parts that make up a bikesdirect bike, it's a lot more expensive than the pre-built bikes with the same components?


----------



## JTKarp

Yep...pretty much. Motobecane buys the components at lower prices than you or I could get; because they buy at wholesale prices and buy enough volume to be able to negotiate. Many (not sure if all) of their bikes are built in Taiwan in the same facilities, and by the same workers that build Trek, Giant, Specialized. IMO Motobecane saves a lot of money by doing very little advertising and they also have dramatically reduced overhead costs by utilizing the internet as their market place. 
PS.....I think I now have about 600 miles on my Titanium Le Champion and continue loving the bike.


----------



## Poppadaddio

Of course -- the manufacturers buy the components in large volume and get a discount.


----------



## natrab

Mike gave me a stellar deal (after a small order snafu) on a Le Champion Team with a Campy Carbon Record gruppo and I've been loving it for about two years now. My original thought was that I'd have to replace the frame, but it's proven to be very durable and well designed. Though lately I've been getting spoiled on steel and may swap out for that reason.


----------



## Snakebitten

I got an 09 Immortal Spirit back in 08 and I love the bike. Other than the crappy seats, handle bars and pedals the bike is a great deal. Ive replaced those parts with quality equipment and I really like the bike. Do I want a higher name brand bike? Sure. Id love to feel what a Cervelo, Look, BMC etc feel like but I dont NEED another bike. I would love to get a Cervelo etc frame for my 6'6" size to replace the Immortal frame but it isnt necessary or available. Im not trying to impress people with my purchase just need to enjoy riding.


----------



## jacketa

I'm looking for a first bike, I'm 62 and overweight. I need to get a comfort bike because I have back problems.I have a very limited budget so should I get a Moto Jubilee trail or Windsor Dover 2.0? I'm confused please help!! Also, is it safe to get a bike from BS? thanks


----------



## TheRealKTrain

Trek and Specialized dealers mark up bike prices %100 ontop of dealer costs. BikeDirect do not. There is your price difference.


----------



## tonkabaydog

MOTO Le Champion Inferno $2200!!!!!!!!!!! ARE U kidding me? Go BikesDirect Go!

Complete SRAM RED (Force cassette), MAVIC Ksyrium ELITE, Ritchie WCS...... Unless you have access to parts at cost. You cannot buy the parts group (not even including the frame) for less the $2400-2500! And that is like surfing ebay for the best deals.

I think RichyG said it best. "NO DISERNABLE DIFFERENCE" in ride quality, and he has a Synapse. 

HOLD on eveyone as BD is going to have the Le Champion Ti with the same components as the the Inferno next month for probably a few hunskie more. I plan to order that as well for my wife.

My wife will love me for getting her one........ and I will have access to it as well!


----------



## PlatyPius

tonkabaydog said:


> MOTO Le Champion Inferno $2200!!!!!!!!!!! ARE U kidding me? Go BikesDirect Go!
> 
> Complete SRAM RED (Force cassette), MAVIC Ksyrium ELITE, Ritchie WCS...... Unless you have access to parts at cost. You cannot buy the parts group (not even including the frame) for less the $2400-2500! And that is like surfing ebay for the best deals.
> 
> I think RichyG said it best. "NO DISERNABLE DIFFERENCE" in ride quality, and he has a Synapse.
> 
> HOLD on eveyone as BD is going to have the Le Champion Ti with the same components as the the Inferno next month for probably a few hunskie more. I plan to order that as well for my wife.
> 
> My wife will love me for getting her one........ and I will have access to it as well!


I can't imagine a more perfect or obvious shill post....


----------



## tonkabaydog

You're kidding I hope....I used to get this kind of abuse 5 years ago when nobody heard of BD. 

BD does not shill. It is not there style. Read Mike's posts. He is diplomatic in every reply.

I will post my pics next week... but not for you, but the others who scratch their heads as did I and say, "how do they do it". 

I will also post a pic of my (rather my wife's) SRAM Red Le Champion Ti when I get. That picture my friend will be for.


----------



## tonkabaydog

Don't listen to the hype from the Brand lovers. I'll admit, BD is not for everyone. However, I have had enough good experiences with them to know they provide a solid product provided I do my homework. One needs to learn a little about sizing etc... but can always lean on BD for help. If you are not comfortable assembling, for $50 any LBS will put it together.

Depending how much you want to spend, it will most always be half with BD or other online type companies.


----------



## jacketa

*BD is reputable*

I'm sorry if this seems like abuse, I was just asking for some advice


----------



## Doolab

jacketa said:


> I'm looking for a first bike, I'm 62 and overweight. I need to get a comfort bike because I have back problems.I have a very limited budget so should I get a Moto Jubilee trail or Windsor Dover 2.0? I'm confused please help!! Also, is it safe to get a bike from BS? thanks


I think you'd be better served by walking into a store and posing these questions.
If you have a Performance Bike store near you, you can pick up a very nice comfort bike these days with the sale that's currently running.


----------



## Rovah

If there's a Titanium with SRAM Red in the pipeline, I'm going to have to look hard at that. I've loved my Immortal Force with Ultegra, but I think my body might enjoy the relaxed geometry of a Ti frame a bit more.

FWIW, I've had my Immortal Force for nearly two years. I don't rip the roads up as much as I'd like, but it's a sweet ride. Got it off ebay for an even lower price because it was a demo in the shop.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I am currently riding a Motobecane Immortal Pro that I bought from the B&M Bikes Direct store in Orlando, and I have zero complaints with the bike so far. I did change the seat and discovered that the stem was 30mm too long when I was fitted to the bike by a pro, but the LBS that I bought the bike from (Cycle Spectrum - Frank: a great guy to chat with from France), replaced the stem for $0 and offered a free saddle that I turned down for one that I bought online that was better for my needs.

Considering that I have approximately 1,000 miles on the bike now, and will be riding a century per month and training for the Sebring 12 hr next Feb, as well as duathlons on my Immortal, I can attest to the quality of the Bikes Direct product. I even bought the Motobecane jersey and wear it in rotation with my other gear!


----------



## covenant

tonkabaydog said:


> BD does not shill. It is not there style.


You should have been here a couple of years ago! :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentAssassin

It's like this. You can buy the Super Strada for under $900, or you can buy a similar bike at a LBS for $1500 or more. You can buy a Ti Heat for $1595 titanium, or you can buy a similar spec'd titanium for $2500. You can buy a Ti Inferno for $2200, or you can buy a bike with the same specs for $3500. Just don't get mad when a guy passes you on a Ti Inferno on your overpriced Cervelo or Piranello.


----------



## PlatyPius

SilentAssassin said:


> It's like this. You can buy the Super Strada for under $900, or you can buy a similar bike at a LBS for $1500 or more. You can buy a Ti Heat for $1595 titanium, or you can buy a similar spec'd titanium for $2500. You can buy a Ti Inferno for $2200, or you can buy a bike with the same specs for $3500. Just don't get mad when a guy passes you on a Ti Inferno on your overpriced Cervelo or Piranello.


...because speed is all about the bike...


----------



## tonkabaydog

I know BD must be playing fast and loose somewhere said:


> Not sure what you are implying here? They have been in business for almost 10 years.
> 
> Maybe you mean, "lean and mean"?


----------



## GipsyKing

I don't think tonka or platy are actually what either of them think of one another. I think tonka is just really excited about his Moto stuff and their pricing (which is valid). (Although that post did seem VERY enthusiastic, lol.) And I think platy is not someone who thinks BD/Moto makes "lesser than" stuff. I've seen other posts where platy gives credit where its due.

Humbly offered: life is too short to throw crap at each other. Let's all get out and ride instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobthib

willhs said:


> I think it's funny that people get acused of being "shills" when they like their Motobecane, but people who have never used their bikes can come on and fire off slander here and there with no problems. I gotta hand it to Mike for taking it so well.
> 
> I actually came to this forum to sincerely congratulate Mike on the lineup of bikes right now. I was going to get one of these for my brother for RAGBRAI, but the SRAM stuff wasn't out yet. We ended up building a SRAM bike in the cheapest way possible and it's great, but it was WAY more expensive than these Motobecane bikes. I have 2 friends who use their Motobecane's all the time, and I've tried one of them out. Personally, I use my own custom build.
> 
> Anyway, the point is: I think what bikesdirect is doing to put high quality bikes in a reasonable price range is a Good Thing for the sport, especially when the high end is skyrocketing in price. * I recommend bikesdirect to everyone who talks about getting a bike.
> 
> *(I must be a shill!)


I don't, or at least not without "qualifying" them. Not everyone should buy a bike on line. I think the BD value proposition makes great sense for a lot of people, but:

1. You need to know what you are getting and what you are NOT getting.
2. You really need to have a good idea of what size you need, if for no other reason than to be able to "double check" their recommendation.
3. You need to be able to assemble and adjust the bike, or have someone or an LBS that can do it.
4. You need to know that a lot of post sale support falls on you. You can't really drag it to your LBS and expect them to hand hold you though any warranty issues.

For some people, maybe even most, an LBS is their best choice. For the rest of us lucky ones, we have BD!


----------



## sustainpedal

Hi,

I'm a Noob, looking to buy a bike. I have owned Giant MTB, Cannondale AL Road, and currently a LeMond CX. The CX is too small to be comfy for 40 plus mile rides on a straight away. So I need a road bike and stumbled upon BD. I am very tempted. That being said, it seems a little too good to be true. I also looked up their Better Business Bureau rating, because I don't trust people on the internet to be honest. Guess what? It was an A+. Because there is no information at all. No reports. No accredidation by the BBB, it is a choice to be affiliated with the BBB and costs money to do so I believe. My point being, that A+ rating means JACK SQUAT. It is neither a negative nor positive endorsement, and that leaves me still in the dark with about 800 bucks burning a hole in my pocket and a need to get back out on the road and burn some fat the fun way.

Please help.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

sustainpedal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Noob, looking to buy a bike. I have owned Giant MTB, Cannondale AL Road, and currently a LeMond CX. The CX is too small to be comfy for 40 plus mile rides on a straight away. So I need a road bike and stumbled upon BD. I am very tempted. That being said, it seems a little too good to be true. I also looked up their Better Business Bureau rating, because I don't trust people on the internet to be honest. Guess what? It was an A+. Because there is no information at all. No reports. No accredidation by the BBB, it is a choice to be affiliated with the BBB and costs money to do so I believe. My point being, that A+ rating means JACK SQUAT. It is neither a negative nor positive endorsement, and that leaves me still in the dark with about 800 bucks burning a hole in my pocket and a need to get back out on the road and burn some fat the fun way.
> 
> Please help.


Just read all of the posts in this thread and you will get the information you need. Looking at a BBB rating is less relavant than actual experiences, but I have seen nothing that would tell me that BD is conducting poor business practices and should have a good BBB rating.

The simple fact is BD sells good bikes at a very competitive price by eliminating the dealer network and a big research and development effort. The frames are in some cases slightly out of date or fashion, but do have the quality expected of a modern bicycle. Some of the saving in that business model result in better frame materials and/or components for the price, but purchasers have additional "costs" in putting the bicycle together out of the box.

Try this: ask your LBS what you can buy for $800, and how much they charge for setting up a bicycle out of the box. Then compare it with what you can get from BD, Performance or any other reputable sources you know. The delta between the two is a reflection of the business model difference between using a dealer network and direct selling. Nothing arcane, mysterious or nefarious about it, just modern business practices in the internet age.


----------



## paulfeng

sustainpedal said:


> because I don't trust people on the internet to be honest.
> 
> Please help.


Why then would you trust _us_ now?

Ok, if you look at my post history you will find my posts related to my BD purchase. I am very happy with my bike. I do recommend having a bike store do the de-boxing and initial setup if you are not very comfortable with bicycle mechanical work. It should run about $60-80.


----------



## tonkabaydog

sustainpedal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Noob, looking to buy a bike. I have owned Giant MTB, Cannondale AL Road, and currently a LeMond CX. The CX is too small to be comfy for 40 plus mile rides on a straight away. So I need a road bike and stumbled upon BD. I am very tempted. That being said, it seems a little too good to be true. I also looked up their Better Business Bureau rating, because I don't trust people on the internet to be honest. Guess what? It was an A+. Because there is no information at all. No reports. No accredidation by the BBB, it is a choice to be affiliated with the BBB and costs money to do so I believe. My point being, that A+ rating means JACK SQUAT. It is neither a negative nor positive endorsement, and that leaves me still in the dark with about 800 bucks burning a hole in my pocket and a need to get back out on the road and burn some fat the fun way.
> 
> Please help.


Just do your homework. There are thousands of us on here that have purchased bikes from Mike at BD dating back 7 years.


----------



## sustainpedal

paulfeng said:


> Why then would you trust _us_ now?


Translation- I don't just take peoples' word for it - I like to see some form of verification. It is easy to lie on the internet, and when many of the posters have fewer than 10 posts but highly recommend a product I also become skeptical. So when you say _us_, this doesn't include those people out here who have upwards of 1000 posts.

From everything I can gather (you tube, this site, other sites), BD is a gamble. If you get a problem free product, the gamble pays off, if you don't then you may regret doing business with them.

I currently have an e-bay bid on a used machine, so I am taking a risk there. If I get out bid in the next week I am going to re evaluate the BD gamble.


----------



## sustainpedal

tonkabaydog said:


> Just do your homework. There are thousands of us on here that have purchased bikes from Mike at BD dating back 7 years.


My problem is that there is nothing in terms of product reviews for the higher end road bikes. I would feel much more comfortable if a reputable 3rd party could vouch for these bikes and not just a user with fewer than 50 posts.


----------



## tonkabaydog

sustainpedal said:


> Translation- I don't just take peoples' word for it - I like to see some form of verification. It is easy to lie on the internet, and when many of the posters have fewer than 10 posts but highly recommend a product I also become skeptical. So when you say _us_, this doesn't include those people out here who have upwards of 1000 posts.
> 
> From everything I can gather (you tube, this site, other sites), BD is a gamble. If you get a problem free product, the gamble pays off, if you don't then you may regret doing business with them.
> 
> I currently have an e-bay bid on a used machine, so I am taking a risk there. If I get out bid in the next week I am going to re evaluate the BD gamble.


If the 100% money back guarantee after 30 days can't give you comfort, go buy a bike at your LBS and pay the tax and their overhead.

The rest of us "GAMBLERS" (euphamism for smart buyers) are playing with a stacked deck favoring BD and have known of and purchased from BD/Mike for years. In my case, 6 years. 

I have to laugh, these sorts of comments are like what I used to read about BD in 2005. Fastward and thousands of bikes sold, I just don't get it.


----------



## paulfeng

sustainpedal said:


> My problem is that there is nothing in terms of product reviews for the higher end road bikes. I would feel much more comfortable if a reputable 3rd party could vouch for these bikes and not just a user with fewer than 50 posts.


Yea, I have 70 posts so maybe I make the cut! You might need to use a different metric than post-count to gauge the believability of what people are writing - for example, do they sound reasonable. Or maybe your first post should have stated, "please do not reply unless you have at least _NNN_ posts..."

But really, with regard to "there is nothing in terms of product reviews for the higher end road bikes" from "reputable 3rd party" reviewers, that is simply not true. There are not lots and lots of reviews, as you will find for Trek, Specialized, and so on, but there have been reviews of the "higher end road bikes" in Road Bike Action, Peloton, and Bicycling, at least.

Listen, I understand that it's a leap to order a bike that you haven't test-ridden off the interwebs (it was for me), but to come here and say essentially "people, please tell me what's really up with these bikes, but be warned that I'm already pre-disposed not to believe you" - that might rub some folks the wrong way.


----------



## sustainpedal

tonkabaydog said:


> If the 100% money back guarantee after 30 days can't give you comfort, go buy a bike at your LBS and pay the tax and their overhead.
> 
> The rest of us "GAMBLERS" (euphamism for smart buyers) are playing with a stacked deck favoring BD and have known of and purchased from BD/Mike for years. In my case, 6 years.
> 
> I have to laugh, these sorts of comments are like what I used to read about BD in 2005. Fastward and thousands of bikes sold, I just don't get it.


Like I said, I'm taking a risk by bidding on an ebay machine. It may be slight, but without having ridden the thing it is still a risk. My skepticism is due to BD-USA being in business for almost 10 years, yet there is little evidence of professional acceptance. There are many possible reasons for this good and bad, but without more information, yeah to me it is a gamble because it is my money. 

Laugh at my questions all you want, many other people feel the same and are just looking for reassurance before doing business with a new company. It is perfectly reasonable and legitimate to remain skeptical.


----------



## paulfeng

sustainpedal said:


> Like I said, I'm taking a risk by bidding on an ebay machine. My skepticism is due to BD-USA being in business for almost 10 years, yet there is little evidence of professional acceptance. There are many possible reasons for this good and bad, but without more information, yeah to me it is a gamble because it is my money.
> 
> Laugh at my questions all you want, many other people feel the same and are just looking for reassurance before doing business with a new company. It is perfectly reasonable and legitimate to remain skeptical.


However, it just doesn't seem like anything any of us write in this thread is going to give you any more reassurance. It seems that nothing short of one of the most well-known and respected forum members, with thousands of posts, saying that BD bikes are good, will do the job.

[sarcasm] Oh wait, I think there is a post higher up in the thread, from a forum member who owns a bike store, basically saying that while he's not a fan of the BD business model, the bikes are fine. [/sarcasm]


----------



## sustainpedal

paulfeng said:


> Yea, I have 70 posts so maybe I make the cut! You might need to use a different metric than post-count to gauge the believability of what people are writing - for example, do they sound reasonable. Or maybe your first post should have stated, "please do not reply unless you have at least _NNN_ posts..."
> 
> But really, with regard to "there is nothing in terms of product reviews for the higher end road bikes" from "reputable 3rd party" reviewers, that is simply not true. There are not lots and lots of reviews, as you will find for Trek, Specialized, and so on, but there have been reviews of the "higher end road bikes" in Road Bike Action, Peloton, and Bicycling, at least.
> 
> Listen, I understand that it's a leap to order a bike that you haven't test-ridden off the interwebs (it was for me), but to come here and say essentially "people, please tell me what's really up with these bikes, but be warned that I'm already pre-disposed not to believe you" - that might rub some folks the wrong way.


If it does, then that's too bad for them. I am a skeptic I am not trying to offend anyone, but that is just the way I am when I am considering spending a lot (to me) of money. It is an investment and I take it seriously and cannot afford to get it wrong. As skeptical as I may sound, I am still seriously evaluating the BD option, I think should tell you all you need to know. 

As far as the # of posts, yes, the greater # of posts on here denotes a greater amount of deserved respect. Those posters have a vested interest in this website and deserve that earned respect for their efforts IMO.


----------



## sustainpedal

paulfeng said:


> However, it just doesn't seem like anything any of us write in this thread is going to give you any more reassurance. It seems that nothing short of one of the most well-known and respected forum members, with thousands of posts, saying that BD bikes are good, will do the job.
> 
> [sarcasm] Oh wait, I think there is a post higher up in the thread, from a forum member who owns a bike store, basically saying that while he's not a fan of the BD business model, the bikes are fine. [/sarcasm]


[sarcasm] You're right. I was an idiot for asking questions. Thanks for your help.[/sarcasm]


----------



## cyclesport45

I have bought three Motobecanes (two for me, one for wife). They collectively have (thinking) just over 20K miles on them.

Mike answered questions before I bought the first. More importantly, when I had a frame issue (bottom bracket shell unbonded from CF frame after 12000 miles and three years), I got immediate satisfaction from Mike's customer service. And a new frame.

Next bike I buy will most likely be from BD.


----------



## sustainpedal

cyclesport45 said:


> I have bought three Motobecanes (two for me, one for wife). They collectively have (thinking) just over 20K miles on them.
> 
> Mike answered questions before I bought the first. More importantly, when I had a frame issue (bottom bracket shell unbonded from CF frame after 12000 miles and three years), I got immediate satisfaction from Mike's customer service. And a new frame.
> 
> Next bike I buy will most likely be from BD.


Thanks for your response. Did you pay for the replacement and labor? I think I read somewhere that the CF frames are guaranteed for 100 yrs. Is that correct?

Thinking about the Immortal Fire.


----------



## cyclesport45

I paid nothing for the frame, or the shipping to get the frame. Moto customer service acknowledged that my issue was a manufacturing defect. Which they cover. If I had crashed, I could have gotten a new frame/fork at a good price (495, I think).

I swapped all components myself. I did pay to have my LBS cut the fork to right height, that was it.

Pretty happy with their service. And I like the Immortal Ice, now with a NEW frame.


----------



## fran2537

every once in awhile BICYCLING magazine does mention the Motobecane bikes. 
i would stay away from BD if you are a true newbie with no clue as to sizing, etc. 


best advice: shop around, visit LBS. BD has decent deals as do several other online retailers: leader, neuvation, etc. But if you buy online i suggest you pay your LBS to do the assembly.


----------



## Guest

fran2537 said:


> every once in awhile BICYCLING magazine does mention the Motobecane bikes.
> i would stay away from BD if you are a true newbie with no clue as to sizing, etc.
> 
> 
> best advice: shop around, visit LBS. BD has decent deals as do several other online retailers: leader, neuvation, etc. But if you buy online i suggest you pay your LBS to do the assembly.


I got a BD bike as a road cycling newbie. Although prior to that I'd been a daily cycle commuter on various hybrid and mountain bikes for 3 years and had some experience with basic bike maintenance (ie repairing chains, derailleur tune-ups etc) and cycling in general. I also had a specific desire to learn more about wrenching and doing my own maintenance/customization. Someone with more money / less free time than me would probably be better served buying a turnkey bike from a shop. 

I fortunately know a few people who owned BD bikes, so I was able to actually do a sanity check on my sizing decision by looking at their bikes in person before pulling the trigger on an order. This was the deciding factor in me going for BD vs picking up a similar Scattante from Performance Bike (as a national chain they're not a "true" local bike shop. If anything their business model and pricing has more in common with BD than the mainstream name-brand bikes).

Even after this point I've still spent hundreds at a few different shops in the area -- getting things like a new stem, cycling specific apparel, shoes and pedals, accessories (bottle cages, tubes, mini pump) as well as miscellaneous services like wheel truing and steer tube cuts which I lack the specific tools and experience to do in a reasonable amount of time myself. Most shops get significantly higher margins on the ancillary things I mentioned above than the bikes themselves, so it's still not a bad deal for them in the end.


----------



## SolitaryRider

I'm a noob, who purchased one of the cheapest BD bikes (Mercier Galaxy SC2 -$299) because I haven't ridden since I was a kid, and didn't know if I'd like cycling again enough to justify spending more money.... and because all I could find at that price point were old worn-out pieces of garbage on Craig's List, or department-store bikes.

I used a few of the better and more thorough online fitment calculators and pulled the trigger on a 54cm bike and crossed my fingers. The bike arrived, and I was thoroughly impressed. No shipping damage...no problems...very nice quality for a $300 bike. Assembled and adjusted it, and I was amazed at how well it rode! I am thoroughly satisfied, and even with such a cheap bike, I have no plans to upgrade soon...but when I do, I will definitely be going back to Bikesdirect.

I could not have gotten a similar bike anywhere else for under $700. I'm not thrilled with the Shimano STI 2300 shifters, and the stem is a little cheesy- but for $300 and weighing in at 25 lbs. I LOVE it!


----------



## SolitaryRider

....and it fits like a glove!


----------



## PhotoJoe

sustainpedal said:


> My problem is that there is nothing in terms of product reviews for the higher end road bikes. I would feel much more comfortable if a reputable 3rd party could vouch for these bikes and not just a user with fewer than 50 posts.


Gear and Bike Reviews: The Le Champion SL Ti Review at Bicycling.com

They seem to like it!


----------



## SolitaryRider

That was my initial concern when I first discovered Bikesdirect...... That is how I came to find this forum!

I think as the info/reviews on their bikes start to get out there....BD is going to really take off and make a big impact in the bicycle industry, as they are really going to start eating into name-brand sales as word of their quality at bargain pices gets out.


----------



## WTFcyclist

Why are Motobecane bikes so cheap? 

Because those major bicycle frame/fork design companies are ripping you off or perhaps they are spending money on BS lawsuit. Google for "Specialized vs Volagi." :mad2::mad2:


----------



## Will Be Was

*Moto TI Cross Ultegra*


----------



## Will Be Was

*Moto TI Cross Ultegra*


----------



## Dajianshan

Not true. 

Most of the carbon fiber is made in China. Some frames are sent to Taiwan for "finishing" to receive the Made in Taiwan label. Almost all the high end stuff is now in Shenzhen.


----------



## squirrelflip21

I did not know.....I wonder if Pinarello is doing the same then finishing in Italy?


----------



## WTFcyclist

squirrelflip21 said:


> I did not know.....I wonder if Pinarello is doing the same then finishing in Italy?


Pinarello's "made in Italy" sticker is a complete BS.
Princes, thieves and make-believe | Pinarello fights for its name «


----------



## Hiro11

I love my Mericer WT. I've beaten the crap out of it on trails, road, group rides, bike trails etc. It's still in great shape, it rides well and is a very practical bike. Best $430 I've ever spent.

It's hard to generalize, but I'd say that BD does the following things to stay cheap:

1. Very careful parts selection. Practicality is emphasized over flash. Cockpits, tires, seatposts, saddles and stems are usually pretty basic at a given price point (nothing wrong with that). Pedals are typically throw-away if included at all. Calipers and cranks are sometimes off-brand (just like every manufacturer does). On the other hand, wheels are generally a bit nicer than what you find at an LBS for the money. BD specs where it counts.
2. Volume. Of the "discount online" shops, BD is the most established. I'm sure they do way more volume than Sette and the like can do.
3. The frames are all tried-and-true designs based on OEM/ODM catalog offerings. BD stuff generally doesn't iterate very quickly. They pick good designs and stick with them for years. Minimal R&D costs.
4. Zero marketing / market research. Most people hear about them through word of mouth. Their website is a complete mess, they don't spend much on development. No team support, etc.
5. Very low overhead. BD offers only minimal customer service hand-holding. I'm not saying that they have bad customer services, just that there's no frills. You have to know what size you want, you have to know what the specs mean. Also, everything is sold factory direct. BD does nothing when it comes to assembly, they sell them exactly like the come out of the factory. I think they even drop ship, if memory serves.

I like BD. They keep it simple and sell solid stuff. I probably wouldn't use them if I wanted a flashy high end bike, but for basic stuff they can't be beat. They're not catering to absolute beginners who are buying their first serious bike (althought they can be used by these buyers). They work great if you have a rudimentary idea of what you want and a bit of understand of how to assemble bikes.


----------



## Squrkey

*Bike from LBS (Light Box System)*

I am very happy with my purchase from BD;

Shipping took four days to me in Hawaii;

1 hour to set up and adjust, I made some basic fit adjustments to the seat and the bars, and checked the tightness on everything. I had to make some minor tweaking to the brakes as well but nothing major. I love it 15.8 lbs. 101 miles so far since Saturday.

Here's the bicycle and the box:


----------



## Macmyazka

OK, I have been doing research for the past few days on bikes now. My son is turning four in a couple months and he wants a bike for his birthday which I will get him. I figured while I was at it, I might as well get back into riding. I am 28 and haven't ridden a bike since I was in school...probably 12 or 13 years ago now. I used to enjoy it even after I had my license, but somewhere along the lines I grew out of it. 

Long story short, I want to get back into it and figured my son and I could start together. My budget for him is $100 roughly for something new (I've been looking at the Strider and Glider bikes that don't use pedals and supposedly teach balance quicker because you have your feet as your pedals and can pick up or put them down when needed...seems to make sense and since the bikes are small and light, they're easy for kids to get going and maneuver). Any opinions on this subject?

Back on topic now. I set my price range at $400 for a first bike getting back into it. I know this will not buy anything quality from most stores. I was looking through CL locally and came across multiple Motobecane bikes. One in particular got me interested...HT 400 for $350 with quite the list of nice parts on it. This was about 2 days ago. I have since been reading up on the company and doing research. I came across this forum post yesterday and have read the entire thread. I am pretty much sold on buying a bike from BD and having a LBS do the assembly as I don't trust myself...I'm very mechanical (I can do anything and everything on a car, but bicycles are foreign to me). 

I know for sure that from my research I want a hybrid because the majority will be street/sidewalk/path, but there will be times when I will want to do a little light trail riding. I have owned mountain bikes in the past and my father owned road bikes. I don't like road bikes from my experience so I believe the hybrid will suit me nicely. I am of course a recreational rider and will be using it to go on rides with my son and now that I'm living in an area I can travel to do my shopping all on bike rather than wasting fuel in my car, I'm all for the potential money savings in the long run along with the exercise benefits.

I know I will need to go "shop around" at some local bike shops to talk to people and be sized for a bike, but I am fairly confident that at 5'7 and a 30 inch inseam, that a 15-17" frame should be just about right. 

I just can't justify most of what I'm finding out there used for the price. I'm looking at the Motobecane Elite FS and Elite Sport along with the GT Traffic 4.0, GT Nomad LTD, and the Mercier Galaxy Tour. It will just be a little while before I can order as I need to save a little more and do some more research.

If anyone can recommend a decent starting point for a hybrid type of bike, I would appreciate it.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## KurtS

This thread was an interesting read. 

Question, by the term "LBS" does that imply shop builds the frame and wheels as well as assembly and tune or does in mean assembly and maybe build wheels or what?


----------



## Macmyazka

I've only been reading stuff on this forum for a day now, but if I'm understanding correctly, LBS simply means Local Bike Shop...nothing more.

I guess I should mention it's very late and I'm tired so perhaps I'm not understanding your question...do you mean if you take it to a LBS to have it put together?


----------



## SolitaryRider

Macmyazka said:


> OK, I have been doing research for the past few days on bikes now. My son is turning four in a couple months and he wants a bike for his birthday which I will get him. I figured while I was at it, I might as well get back into riding. I am 28 and haven't ridden a bike since I was in school...probably 12 or 13 years ago now. I used to enjoy it even after I had my license, but somewhere along the lines I grew out of it.
> 
> Long story short, I want to get back into it and figured my son and I could start together. My budget for him is $100 roughly for something new (I've been looking at the Strider and Glider bikes that don't use pedals and supposedly teach balance quicker because you have your feet as your pedals and can pick up or put them down when needed...seems to make sense and since the bikes are small and light, they're easy for kids to get going and maneuver). Any opinions on this subject?
> 
> Back on topic now. I set my price range at $400 for a first bike getting back into it. I know this will not buy anything quality from most stores. I was looking through CL locally and came across multiple Motobecane bikes. One in particular got me interested...HT 400 for $350 with quite the list of nice parts on it. This was about 2 days ago. I have since been reading up on the company and doing research. I came across this forum post yesterday and have read the entire thread. I am pretty much sold on buying a bike from BD and having a LBS do the assembly as I don't trust myself...I'm very mechanical (I can do anything and everything on a car, but bicycles are foreign to me).
> 
> I know for sure that from my research I want a hybrid because the majority will be street/sidewalk/path, but there will be times when I will want to do a little light trail riding. I have owned mountain bikes in the past and my father owned road bikes. I don't like road bikes from my experience so I believe the hybrid will suit me nicely. I am of course a recreational rider and will be using it to go on rides with my son and now that I'm living in an area I can travel to do my shopping all on bike rather than wasting fuel in my car, I'm all for the potential money savings in the long run along with the exercise benefits.
> 
> I know I will need to go "shop around" at some local bike shops to talk to people and be sized for a bike, but I am fairly confident that at 5'7 and a 30 inch inseam, that a 15-17" frame should be just about right.
> 
> I just can't justify most of what I'm finding out there used for the price. I'm looking at the Motobecane Elite FS and Elite Sport along with the GT Traffic 4.0, GT Nomad LTD, and the Mercier Galaxy Tour. It will just be a little while before I can order as I need to save a little more and do some more research.
> 
> If anyone can recommend a decent starting point for a hybrid type of bike, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.
> Mike


Mike,

While I can't give you any specific advice about hybrids [as I am not at all familiar with them], I can say that you are on the right path! I wanted a road bike, and not knowing if I'd take to cycling again, 30 years later, I wanted something cheap, but yet a real bike- not a Wal*Mart POS- so I got a Galaxy AL SC2 from BD, for $300, and couldn't be happier.

Like yourself, I can do anything on a car/truck/tractor/etc but bikes arte foreign to me- but the assembly required on the BD bike was so minimal, my 87 year-old mother could have done it. Believe me....you can do it....

I did a lot of fussing over fitment before ordering my bike...including using the detailed calculator at Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist but in the end, the recommendation on the bike's info page, by BD, was spot-on, and my bike fits like a glove.

Basically, you don't get anything at an LBS for $400 (Well...maybe they'd sell you a helmet for that....), and like ya say, the used scene is ridiculous (I had been trying to get a used Schwinn Tempo- but I'd be draned if I'd pay $400 for one....and now I'm glad I didn't!) -So really, BD is the only way to go. (And yopu get so much bike for the money, that when I move up to a better bike in a year or two, I will definitely be buying from BD, in the $1200-$1500 range).

As for your son: I'd get him a regular bike (with pedals)- It takes all of about 5 seconds for a kid to learn how to ride on two wheels, with a little help from you. It's more about confidence than skill. Hold the bike by the rear as he rides....let go...then grab him. Do that a few times...then one time, just let go and don't grab him, and he'll be riding along, thinking you're still there.

He'll out-grow the glider bike in about 5 minutes. Let him learn to ride (Out here in the country, you see 4 year-olds riding little tiny motorcicles already!) and he'll have that bike for a few years, till he physically out-grows it. There's no reason he can't learn to ride a real bike at four. I've never been a fan of training wheels or such things- as they all just hinder learning to ride, and can be dangerous. Just teach him to ride. It's like learning to swim...it just comes naturally.....it just takes the confidence to do it at first.....so that's where adults come in.....to trick the kiddie! Don't even make a big deal of it- if he thinks he can do it, he can. 

Just my two-cents.

-A noob.


----------



## SolitaryRider

KurtS said:


> This thread was an interesting read.
> 
> Question, by the term "LBS" does that imply shop builds the frame and wheels as well as assembly and tune or does in mean assembly and maybe build wheels or what?


In this context, it means just having a local bike shop assemble a mail-order bike (Which is totally un-necessary, even for the mechanically-inept, as the bikes in question are 98% assembled already- and if someone can't put the front wheel on and the seat-post in the tube...they probably shouldn't be riding a bike....).




Macmyazka said:


> I've only been reading stuff on this forum for a day now, but if I'm understanding correctly, LBS simply means Local Bike Shop...nothing more.
> 
> I guess I should mention it's very late and I'm tired so perhaps I'm not understanding your question...do you mean if you take it to a LBS to have it put together?


You got it!


----------



## PlatyPius

SolitaryRider said:


> In this context, it means just having a local bike shop assemble a mail-order bike (Which is totally un-necessary, even for the mechanically-inept, as the bikes in question are 98% assembled already- and if someone can't put the front wheel on and the seat-post in the tube...they probably shouldn't be riding a bike....).


If you consider that a bike build, then you're doing it wrong and shouldn't be riding a bike.

Even on bike shop bikes there's more to an assembly than that (and a BD bike is essentially just a Fuji, so there's no real difference). The cheaper the bike, the more work is required. Pull the cranks to either grease and adjust the bottom bracket (cheap bike) or to make sure the BB cups are tight. Tighten the cranks properly. Remove the headset bearings to add grease (there's never enough) if it isn't a cartridge bearing headset, true the wheels, adjust the hubs, cut the cable housings to the proper length and readjust everything, adjust the brake pads (they ship with the pads loose, in case you didn't know that), grease all of the bolts (stem, seatclamp, seapost, etc), and whatever else I've forgotten.

The idea of "put on the handlebar and front wheel and ride it" is idiotic.


----------



## SolitaryRider

I dunno, Platy- If I were dealing with a $1500 bike, I would do as you describe- probably even disassemble and reassemble the whole thing.....but I'll tell ya- on my $300 pseudo-Fuji (You're absolutely right about that....it is just a rebranded Fuji) all I did was stick the stem in the headset (handlebars were already assembled to the stem); Stuck the seat post(with seat already attached) into the tube....put the front wheel on (Luckily, my wheels arrived true....that would have been a problem if they weren't, because truing is one of the few things I can not yet do- but I guess i would have learned!); tightened the brake pads (the rears were already tight, but installed backwards)...and adjusted the derailleurs.....and VIOLA[sic]! 

Many LBS's, -especially on comparably-priced bikes, or just-asembly jobs, are not as conscientious as you.


----------



## KurtS

I am getting back into cycling at 50 for the exercise. When I did the "math" I figured the biggest part of the decision was figuring out how I would use the bike. I think you have to ask yourself the same and honestly realize a 16 lb bike makes you faster in your head mostly. That is my very humble but quite considered opinion.


----------



## Macmyazka

PlatyPius said:


> If you consider that a bike build, then you're doing it wrong and shouldn't be riding a bike.
> 
> Even on bike shop bikes there's more to an assembly than that (and a BD bike is essentially just a Fuji, so there's no real difference). The cheaper the bike, the more work is required. Pull the cranks to either grease and adjust the bottom bracket (cheap bike) or to make sure the BB cups are tight. Tighten the cranks properly. Remove the headset bearings to add grease (there's never enough) if it isn't a cartridge bearing headset, true the wheels, adjust the hubs, cut the cable housings to the proper length and readjust everything, adjust the brake pads (they ship with the pads loose, in case you didn't know that), grease all of the bolts (stem, seatclamp, seapost, etc), and whatever else I've forgotten.


And this is why I am more than willing to pay the LBS the $30-100 (I have no idea what they charge) to get this all done correctly for me. Now if I were more into cycling (and who knows, maybe in a few years I will be), then I would take the time to learn this properly and be able to do it myself. But just getting into it, I will pay a pro.


----------



## donow

*2ndpost*



sustainpedal said:


> If it does, then that's too bad for them. I am a skeptic I am not trying to offend anyone, but that is just the way I am when I am considering spending a lot (to me) of money. It is an investment and I take it seriously and cannot afford to get it wrong. As skeptical as I may sound, I am still seriously evaluating the BD option, I think should tell you all you need to know.
> 
> As far as the # of posts, yes, the greater # of posts on here denotes a greater amount of deserved respect. Those posters have a vested interest in this website and deserve that earned respect for their efforts IMO.


This would be my 2nd post. I just registered because I liked the research the site provided me in deciding a new wheelset (Boyd Vitesse). 

I encouraged a friend to pick up a hard tail from bikesdirect and it seems fine for her. I put it together for her (easy) and it works great. It was a bit heavier than I had thought but it was an entry level Mt. Bike. I have talked to riders on the trail w/bikes from bikesdirect and they were very positive.

I have been tempted to buy one of their mid range Mt. Bikes as a back-up for my Specialized but never have. Guess in my case I need to see exactly what Im buying before I shell out the $$$


----------



## Stafa

I had 2 LBS talk down about the BD bikes saying their frames are garbage. They indicated that BD frames use 'scraps of carbon and other junk real builders/brands simply throw away' and that most people buy BD bikes for the parts and toss the frames in the garbage.


----------



## tuccillo

I have test ridden a couple of BD carbon bikes and they were fine. I have ridden with a fellow who has a BD carbon bike (Motobecane Immortal something or other) and he seems to like it. If you think about it, the only thing that really differentiates bikes is the frame as everyone uses the same components. I am not surprised you would find some folks who would talk down BD frames as that is the only way they can differentiate what they sell from BD. As always, you need to consider the source of any comments. Virtually all frames come from Taiwan and China.



Stafa said:


> I had 2 LBS talk down about the BD bikes saying their frames are garbage. They indicated that BD frames use 'scraps of carbon and other junk real builders/brands simply throw away' and that most people buy BD bikes for the parts and toss the frames in the garbage.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Stafa said:


> I had 2 LBS talk down about the BD bikes saying their frames are garbage. They indicated that BD frames use 'scraps of carbon and other junk real builders/brands simply throw away' and that most people buy BD bikes for the parts and toss the frames in the garbage.


That just furthers my distrust of most LBS's. BD is the BIGGEST threat to an LBS, since one can get a bike from them that is virtually identical to most big name-brand bikes, and save hundreds or even thousands of dollars. 

Some have posted on here how impressed their local LBS was with their BD bike when they brought it in for assembly or fitting.

I believe their frames are THE VERY SAME frames used for the name-brand bikes- made in the very same factories. Even the frame on my cheapo $300 aluminum bike is identical to a Fuji frame in every way. 

Looks to me, like the reason BD bikes are so much cheaper, is because they cut out the LBS mark-up....the R&D...marketing, etc. which you end up paying for when you buy a name-brand bike, but which gives you absolutely no benefit. 

If I owned an LBS, I'd be more a-scared[sic] of BD than anything else on this planet, because they're essentially to the bicycle world what Amazon is to books. Smart LBS will change their business models to survive....stupid ones will gripe and complain and lie about BD...as they go the way of Borders. And from what I've seen, the LBS world could use a good cleaning-out anyway. (As an adult just getting back into cycling for the first time since i was a kid, decades ago, I've made ALL my purchases on-line.... Have yet to set foot in an LBS...and don't plan to)


----------



## JasonB176

SolitaryRider said:


> Some have posted on here how impressed their local LBS was with their BD bike when they brought it in for assembly or fitting.


This was the case with me. Both mechanics I dealt with at my LBS were very complimentary about the bike. One even asked me if I would tell him the price I paid and he was very impressed. He remarked that the components and wheels were outstanding for the price paid.

I think LBS owners who deride BD are only hurting themselves. I still give my LBS business as I'm not mechanically inclined. They'd be fools to alienate customers just because they didn't buy a bike at their shop.


----------



## jmoy76

*Performance*

The primary bike shop that I support is Performance. They're definitely not local, but have great customer support. They also have a great online presence, so I shop w/ them both online and via a store nearby my work. 

I'm no pro, but have been fairly pleased w/ the stuff I've bought from them (a Fuji bike, a lot of their house brand clothing, other various accessories). I've not bought from Bikesdirect before, but am strongly considering them for my next bike (got my eye on a LeChamp Ti), and I get the sense that the BD stuff is on par w/ the house brand stuff at Performance.


----------



## SlurpeeKing

when I was cross shopping the Moto Ti with LBS offerings I mentioned it to one of the salesman. He bashed BD and told me the frames were junk and I should buy the best frame possible for the money (LOL), I asked him why he told me a few months prior that I should buy the best components possible for the money??? He stumbled on that for a few minutes. 

Needless to say I never walked back into that shop again. I never bash my competition, it only shows fear imo.


----------



## gdfred88

I'm really looking hard at the Moto Le Champion either CF or Ti... I cannot decide. 

But could some of you who are riding the Le Champion help me with a fitment question please.

I've been riding a Scott P2 Hydrid for the last 2500 miles. I'm commuting about 18miles each way to work. So I need something durable, not necessarily 'Race Ready". But roadie friends keep telling me that I need a road bike. Also my wife has just started riding my old Giant MB on the road. My Scott will fit her great so as soon as I get a new bike she will start riding it....

So please PLEASE help me with some fitment questions. I'm exactly 6', pant inseam of 33-34" depending on the pants. It seems like the 56 version i right for me based on the geometry tables... but I road a Specialized Tarmac Elite at a LBS and it fit nicely. Most of the other bikes I have ridden at shops recently have been 56's.

Could some of you have the Motobecane LeChampion please post the size you bought and your height and inseam? This will relly help me and others, I'm certain. Thanks in advance. Greg


----------



## boxter44

*wow*



Squrkey said:


> I am very happy with my purchase from BD;
> 
> Shipping took four days to me in Hawaii;
> 
> 1 hour to set up and adjust, I made some basic fit adjustments to the seat and the bars, and checked the tightness on everything. I had to make some minor tweaking to the brakes as well but nothing major. I love it 15.8 lbs. 101 miles so far since Saturday.
> 
> Here's the bicycle and the box:


Nice Moto. Moto from BD is my next purchace Rubber side down!


----------



## Squrkey

Thanks, this was a great purchase! 

I have disassembled, cleaned and reassembled everything just to check for proper lubrication and torque. The bike was properly lubed and all fasteners properly torqued from the factory. 

I fell that the cables were at the right length, it shifts/brakes smooth out of the box with simple cable tension adjustments.

I had the wheels checked by a LBS they were spot on no tuning needed.

It is always good to check these things, but mine had no issues as received.


----------



## oldpuck81

I've had the MB Immortal Spirit (DA 7900, Ritchey WCS wheels, FSA crank) for the past 3 years and 3000+ miles. I'm 6-0 195lbs and ride fairly fast/hard and haven't had ANY structural problems, noises, looseness, etc except for 3 broken rear spoke nipples. I changed out the saddle to a Fizik Wingflex and the bars to classic pro-bend type. Excellent bike for the money. VERY stiff frame and responsive setup. My only negative is the clicky freewheel! It is well worth the $2000. I made sure all the dimensions were to my liking and saw a few other guys riding this frame before I bought mine. Also, you can have any frame color as long as it's black.


----------



## Arkadi

Dont know if this helps you but: 6'3, 34 inseam, 35 sleeve. I have a Moto Ti in 59. I got a pro fitting done and he agreed that the frame fits me.







gdfred88 said:


> I'm really looking hard at the Moto Le Champion either CF or Ti... I cannot decide.
> 
> But could some of you who are riding the Le Champion help me with a fitment question please.
> 
> I've been riding a Scott P2 Hydrid for the last 2500 miles. I'm commuting about 18miles each way to work. So I need something durable, not necessarily 'Race Ready". But roadie friends keep telling me that I need a road bike. Also my wife has just started riding my old Giant MB on the road. My Scott will fit her great so as soon as I get a new bike she will start riding it....
> 
> So please PLEASE help me with some fitment questions. I'm exactly 6', pant inseam of 33-34" depending on the pants. It seems like the 56 version i right for me based on the geometry tables... but I road a Specialized Tarmac Elite at a LBS and it fit nicely. Most of the other bikes I have ridden at shops recently have been 56's.
> 
> Could some of you have the Motobecane LeChampion please post the size you bought and your height and inseam? This will relly help me and others, I'm certain. Thanks in advance. Greg


----------



## VTRC

I've been intrigued by bikesdirect for a long time, and finally went for a Fantom Cross Uno to become my new commuter. It showed up last Friday. 

I've started a blog (bikesdirecttodestruction.blogspot.com) to describe how it lasts over the long haul. I know a $400 SS cross bike and a high end road bike are different animals in a lot of respects, but at the low end you can really see where corners may be cut. 

In general, having just ridden around the town a bit, and having done one commute to work this morning, I'm thrilled with the bike and what I paid for it. We'll see how that holds up over time. 

Chris


----------



## grm2103

Hi there,

I know this is an old thread but im considering buying a motobecane usa from bikes direct 
It's the motobecane "mirage" (not sport or pro and it's the 2012 series, this forum won't let me post a link). Also, since this is a steel bike do you think it will be too heavy?
I'd like to stay under $500 and im mostly using this bike to commute... what do you guys think?


----------



## SFTifoso

I think my next bike will be a Motobecane. I just wish they would list the frame stack in their geo page. 

The way I look at it is, you have a budget for the bike + adjustments (stem, saddle, etc.), rider gear, nutrition, and consumables (tires, chains, etc). You need to allocate your money to fit all of these things in. You don't want to have a Specialized Tarmac with Shimano Ultrega Di2 comps, but have crappy shoes that will give you foot pains, while riding dehydrated and completely bonked.


----------



## trindadi84

I recently ordered a Motobecane Titanium LeChamp TI. Its to upgrade my current road bike. I will let you guys know how it comes out. I'm expecting it this week.


----------



## jackfish

trindadi84 said:


> I recently ordered a Motobecane Titanium LeChamp TI. Its to upgrade my current road bike. I will let you guys know how it comes out. I'm expecting it this week.


You will love it!


----------



## trindadi84

Any issues putting it together? How long have you had it? I can't PM you, I'm too much of a noob on this site.


----------



## jackfish

I didn't have any problems putting it together. However, I took it to my bike shop for a fitting and they trued and adjusted everything. I've been on it since July 24 and have 200 miles on it.


----------



## Captante

*LeChamp TI*



jackfish said:


> You will love it!



That's a beautiful bike! 


Makes me wish I'd had another $700 to spend! ... I ended up going with the Windsor Knight for $1000 and that was pushing my budget to the breaking point! I decided to have my favorite LBS do the assembly for me even though I'm pretty sure I could have handled it myself just for the peace of mind.

Will report back after I get a chance to ride a bit. (and will include a pic or two)


----------



## X-Nemesis

I'm in the process of deciding as a first time road bike rider (coming from Mountain), what to purchase. I like the idea of the bike I get to be my bike for the next 10-15 years and that's got me looking at the LeChamp Ti as well as I'm under the impression that Titanium will last a lifetime with proper care.

Any thoughts on this or am I having too high expectations as a new rider to Road and would be just as happy with the Alu Windsor Knight or Gravity Pro 30


----------



## Captante

X-Nemesis said:


> I'm in the process of deciding as a first time road bike rider (coming from Mountain), what to purchase. I like the idea of the bike I get to be my bike for the next 10-15 years and that's got me looking at the LeChamp Ti as well as I'm under the impression that Titanium will last a lifetime with proper care.
> 
> Any thoughts on this or am I having too high expectations as a new rider to Road and would be just as happy with the Alu Windsor Knight or Gravity Pro 30




Never ridden any of the BD titanium bikes so I can't comment from personal experience but I've had my Knight for about a week now and I love it. I was also coming from a mountain bike & compared to that its light as a feather at approx 23lbs. (with bottle-cage's and small saddle bag with tools)

Of course which bike you ultimately choose depends on your budget but I would suggest going for the highest quality group-set you can afford rather then focusing on the frame. That was my reasoning in choosing the Knight with Ultegra at $999 over the Fens at $699 with 105. Either bike is a nice ride and they have the identical frame (as does the Falkirk with SRAM Apex for $899) but the Ultegra equipment might be more worth moving to a better frame in a year or two.


----------



## trotti

Moved to end of discussion thread


----------



## trotti

First-time post, somewhat longtime reader (I guess that makes me a voyeur?). 

I came to the forum about a year ago and labored over whether or not to purchase from BikesDirect or buy through my LBS. In the end, the guilt from the sales guy at the LBS, the concerns about buying without trying and being new to cycling altogether (pedal version), led me to purchasing a Trek hybrid as an intro. I've ridden that bike for about a year and after a ride with some friends who had much nicer bikes than me purpose-built for the road, I decided I'd give BD a try. I ordered the Le Champion CF Ultegra Di2 on Monday and it got here yesterday. So, given the fact that I've obviously had very little ride time with this bike, please note that this about the order/delivery/build/initial impressions only.

Ordered Monday night, got here yesterday, Thursday, so it's essentially a two-day turnaround. I didn't have any questions about sizing since I had "tried on" a few bikes at my LBS and knew what I wanted and, given that I'm 6'3", the biggest option was the only option. Further, the referenced link on their website to Motobecane's frame sizing was convenient and informative. Website/checkout was fast and simple.

Ordering process = A+
Shipping time = A+

Immediately after UPS delivered the package, I began the unboxing/salivating ritual. The frame and components were VERY well packed. Every surface was covered in bubblewrap or foam, well taped so it didn't move during shipment, and reinforced with cardboard over the foam where needed. The ends of the rear axle were capped with hard-plastic guards, the cassette was protected similarly, and the front brake/handlebars/electrical components for the Di2 shifting system carefully wrapped and were unattached but supported with rubberbands to prevent stress on the cable/wire connections (i.e., they weren't just dangling but held in place on the frame). Not a single scratch, scrape, nick, ding, dent, divot or bump top to bottom. The only problem with the bike was that the tape securing the handlebar wrap had been cut (not ripped or poorly taped, literally cut and not by me) and the handlebar wrap was coming undone on the right side as a result. As to the manuals, tools shipped with the bike (a few nicknacks came with the Kyserium elite tires) and the battery/charger for the electronic components, they were scattered and loose in the bottom of the box and looked as if they had been literally thrown into the box. In the end - no harm no foul, but a loose Lithium ion battery/charger/random parts/manual/loose trash fishing expedition wasn't the highlight of the unpacking experience. 

Unboxing/Shipment = A-

As to performance, take into account that so far I've only ridden it in my neighborhood (getting new pedals/shoes/warmer weather delivered next week). The Wellgo pedals that ship with the bike are apparently junk (or so say the reviews), but from a noob's perspective, at least it came with something? They're also not road bike pedals but instead the ones more traditionally associated with mountain bikes . . . makes no sense but again, I had planned to replace so I didn't care. The electronic shifting was really cool and appeals to my techie side. I didn't need to adjust anything for the test and it seemed to work cleanly, but I'm going to take it to my LBS for a look over nonetheless. I made a few tweaks to the brakes, seat height, handlebar position, etc., and the bike felt amazing. Again, keep in mind that this is after less than five miles of riding; it was too cold to go any further. Note, my butt still hurts from the few minutes I was on the bike. I think the saddle will take some getting used to.

Initial ride = A+

Very excited to get into cycling more seriously and break in the new bike. Also glad to join a community that I've relied on for insight/advice relating to BD. Thanks to all the prior posters to give me the confidence to make the right decision.


----------



## PlatyPius

trotti said:


> Moved to end of discussion thread


Why in the hell would you do that?


----------



## Squrkey

trotti said:


> Moved to end of discussion thread


ha! I win, I am at the end of the discussion thread!


----------



## thehotsung

I don't understand BD return policy: *If for any reason you are not*, let us know and we'll make it right or you may return it.
Return it in original condition - new and packaged as you received *within 30 days of the purchase date for a refund or exchange

Does that mean the bike has to be never been ridden to be able to return it or did I misread it? If so I would like to return my bike and buy another bike on bike direct.

Thanks
*


----------



## Squrkey

thehotsung said:


> I don't understand BD return policy: *If for any reason you are not*, let us know and we'll make it right or you may return it.
> Return it in original condition - new and packaged as you received *within 30 days of the purchase date for a refund or exchange
> 
> Does that mean the bike has to be never been ridden to be able to return it or did I misread it? If so I would like to return my bike and buy another bike on bike direct.
> 
> Thanks
> *


perhaps you should ask them, I am pretty sure you need to contact them first anyway.


----------



## PlatyPius

trotti said:


> Moved to end of discussion thread


Interesting that this poster hasn't posted a single thing before or after his "review" of bikesdirect... Is it really time for the shills to visit again?


----------



## JuanitoAlimaña

PlatyPius said:


> Interesting that this poster hasn't posted a single thing before or after his "review" of bikesdirect... Is it really time for the shills to visit again?


You remind me of that guy at the bike shop who thinks he's cool because he knows how to fix bikes and treats everyone condescendingly. (why is there almost always a guy like this at the local LBS?) 

Anyways, this is a really good thread, and I just felt like I wanted to contribute to this thread. (WARNING: If you dont want to read my wall of text, just skip to the last paragraph for my contribution.)

So at the risk of being called a shill, here's my long winded back story:

I bought a motobecane cafe century hybrid bike last year for myself and my wife to share. It was probably around 800 if I remember correctly. I am by no means a bike expert, so I obviously had never even heard of motobecane. In fact I only found out motobecane was a good brand from watching an episode of American Pickers last week. Seriously. lol but i digress.

I chose the motobecane after doing a google search and looking for a bike that can go fast, has a good amount of gears, and was relatively light. Bikes Direct was one of the first google hits and the prices were obviously enticing. I disagree that they don't spend money on advertising, because I'm sure they pay google good money. I was not even considering high end bikes at this time like cannondales or specialized because I didn't think I could afford them (at the time I did not know the difference between aluminum and carbon, and I thought all cannondales were like 3000 or 4000 bucks). 

I also had just won a raffle so I had 1000 bucks to spare. Long story short, I bought the motobecane cafe century. The size was way too big and I paid like another 150 bucks to have it assembled and have the seat lowered for my wife. Aside from that, I think it was a really good purchase. The bike rode really well and my wife loved it. And the people at the shop always complimented the frame and asked if it was very expensive.

My only complaints:
The breaks and crankshaft could have probably been higher quality. The breaks constantly needed maintenance and 

My wife somehow put a crack in the back fork somehow just from riding around in the city. There may have been some old cobblestone roads involved though. We only noticed because when we took it for a tune up, the guy noticed the crack.

Which leads me to my next complaint. This bike required a lot of tune ups. We were taking it to the bike shop at least once a month. The breaks were constantly getting loose, and the gears needed fiddling often. For easy riding, I think it's a good bike, but I guess my wife and I just rode it a little too hard.


My last complaint is that it got stolen yesterday  
But that's nobody's fault except for society.
So now i'm in the market for a new bike, which is how I stumbled upon this forum (google search for motobecane buy lol).


In conclusion, I believe Bikes Direct is a very viable source for bicycles even if you are a total noob, because the difference in price and quality and the type of bike you can get at a brick and mortar store vs. buying factory direct is pretty staggering. I realize this now that I know a little bit more about bikes and I am doing research to buy another bike. The good thing about shopping at an LBS is that they usually offer you 3 year or lifetime tune ups / support (with various caveats obviously), and that they help you with warranty issues. Fitting at time of buy is also a definite plus. The other thing is that the bikes from Bikes Direct are a good value and they are good bikes, but they are not AMAZING bikes like the super light specialized or cannondales. I did see an amazing Kestrel on there earlier today for like 2700 bucks, but I could get a similarly equippped Cannondale or Cervelo P2 at my LBS for about the same price after tax, maybe less. I guess for me the moral of the story is:

If you want mid-grade bikes, you should definitely buy from bikes direct. However, higher end stuff, you will have better luck buying from a LBS. This is because, i believe motobecanes are mid-grade bikes, and even though bikes direct doesn't charge tax or shipping, they can't offer you assembly and bike tune ups. Motobecanes are great bikes but I don't think they totally measure up to higher end Scott or Cannondale bikes unless you do some modifications and put money into them. For example, 12k carbon is nice but probably not as nice as 3k carbon, and having shimano 105s with some crappy dura ace shifter (motobecane cafe century pro) is probably not as good as having an FSA omega with SRAM Apex shifters (Carbon quick 2). Small things like that are probably what help the motobecanes have a cheaper price tag. I think a really good analogy is comparing bikes direct to buying a laptop PC vs. an LBS being like buying Macbooks from the apple store. Phew that was long.


----------



## PlatyPius

JuanitoAlimaña said:


> You remind me of that guy at the bike shop who thinks he's cool because he knows how to fix bikes and treats everyone condescendingly. (why is there almost always a guy like this at the local LBS?)


You'll note that he hasn't been back. And there WAS a problem with shills/employees of BD coming here and posting "reviews" at one point. I called him out. He went away. Seems pretty clear to me.

I don't think I'm cool. 

And yes, Motobecane *WAS* a good brand. Motobecane was a French brand until 1981. 
Well, it's easier to copy Wikipedia;

"*Motobécane* was a French manufacturer of bicycles, mopeds, motorcycles, and other small vehicles, established in 1923. "Motobécane" is a compound of "moto", slang for motorcycle; "bécane" is slang for "bike." In 1981, Motobécane filed for bankruptcy and was purchased by Yamaha and reformed in 1984 as MBK (pronounced "emm bay kah"); the French company continues to make motorscooters.
It has no relation to Motobecane USA, which imports bicycles from Taiwan manufactured to their specification by Kinesis Industry Co. Ltd. under the Motobécane trademark."

You've learned why cheaper BD bikes are less expensive the than bike shop versions... some of the parts are *very* cheap. If the frame is cracked, I'd contact Mike at Bikes Direct to see about a warranty replacement rather than buying a new bike. $800 is a good chunk of change.


----------



## skitorski

PlatyPius said:


> You'll note that he hasn't been back. And there WAS a problem with shills/employees of BD coming here and posting "reviews" at one point. I called him out. He went away. Seems pretty clear to me.
> 
> .


Huh ??

He posted about an hour before you did. Maybe he is not sitting in front of a PC or fondling his smartphone.


----------



## PlatyPius

skitorski said:


> Huh ??
> 
> He posted about an hour before you did. Maybe he is not sitting in front of a PC or fondling his smartphone.


I know reading previous posts can be hard... he was calling me out on a post I made weeks ago. I was replying about that previous poster, as the quotes clearly show.


----------



## JuanitoAlimaña

PlatyPius said:


> And yes, Motobecane *WAS* a good brand. Motobecane was a French brand until 1981.
> Well, it's easier to copy Wikipedia;
> 
> "*Motobécane* was a French manufacturer of bicycles, mopeds, motorcycles, and other small vehicles, established in 1923. "Motobécane" is a compound of "moto", slang for motorcycle; "bécane" is slang for "bike." In 1981, Motobécane filed for bankruptcy and was purchased by Yamaha and reformed in 1984 as MBK (pronounced "emm bay kah"); the French company continues to make motorscooters.
> It has no relation to Motobecane USA, which imports bicycles from Taiwan manufactured to their specification by Kinesis Industry Co. Ltd. under the Motobécane trademark."
> 
> You've learned why cheaper BD bikes are less expensive the than bike shop versions... some of the parts are *very* cheap. If the frame is cracked, I'd contact Mike at Bikes Direct to see about a warranty replacement rather than buying a new bike. $800 is a good chunk of change.


This is really interesting info. thanks

By the way the bike got stolen about 2 weeks after we noticed the crack, so I can't talk to Mike now ... 

Also I created a thread in the general cycling discussion forum asking for advice on a new bike to buy, but I think it got deleted.

Anyways, I think motobecanes are good but the BD ones, as you said, have a few cheap parts mixed in with the good stuff, and that's probably why they are cheaper than bike store bikes.

I would still buy from them though and I think I am considering buying another inexpensive bike from them.


----------



## JMAragon

JuanitoAlimaña said:


> This is really interesting info. thanks
> 
> By the way the bike got stolen about 2 weeks after we noticed the crack, so I can't talk to Mike now ...
> 
> Also I created a thread in the general cycling discussion forum asking for advice on a new bike to buy, but I think it got deleted.
> 
> Anyways, I think motobecanes are good but the BD ones, as you said, have a few cheap parts mixed in with the good stuff, and that's probably why they are cheaper than bike store bikes.
> 
> I would still buy from them though and I think I am considering buying another inexpensive bike from them.


I just bought a Le Champion CF Pro and it has a full Ultegra build. Cranks, brakes, chain, everything. No cheap parts mixed in. I get it on Thursday and I think it is going to be an amazing bike.

I am coming off of a Cannondale and decided to try a Motobecane, yes due to the price, but to see if they can pull of that price with an excellent performing bike.


----------



## deg909

*Congratulations @JMAragon*



JMAragon said:


> I just bought a Le Champion CF Pro and it has a full Ultegra build. Cranks, brakes, chain, everything. No cheap parts mixed in. I get it on Thursday and I think it is going to be an amazing bike.


Congratulations !!! 
I have been eyeing that bike myself...as far as specs and price go, this bike is AMAZING.

PLEASE 
Post when you receive/assemble/tune it.
Post again after you've ridden it for a few weeks.


----------



## JMAragon

I rode it for the first time today. 22 miles. 1600 feet of climbing. I am very impressed with it. It did a great job muting road vibration....better than my old 2010 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6, which I did not expect at all....It was very silky. People who read this might tell me that I am crazy, but I swear it, the ride is smoother than my Cannondale. 

The Cannondale had more relaxed geometry and therefore was a bit more "comfortable" but for a more race oriented geometry, the Motobecane did not beat me up at all. I have to get used to the more aggressive geometry. However, that geometry really lends itself to climbing. Having a full Ultegra group set is really nice. I have always had lower level Shimano or SRAM components and the Ultegra parts work incredibly well. Silent and smooth. 



deg909 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> I have been eyeing that bike myself...as far as specs and price go, this bike is AMAZING.
> 
> PLEASE
> Post when you receive/assemble/tune it.
> Post again after you've ridden it for a few weeks.


----------



## NYCBikeGuy

*My story, so far*

I ordered a Motobecane Gran Turismo from BD on Nov. 22. It arrived on Nov. 27. Packaging was exactly as described in other posts in this thread -- basically exactly the same packaging as for any bike delivered from factory to LBS.

I've sent two notes to BikesDirect about measurements and setup, and they have responded promptly to both questions.

The quill stem needed to be installed, along with the seat and post. (For beginners -- get a tube of bicycle grease and apply some to both the handlebar stem and seat stem before inserting them.)

My only complaint about the condition of the bike on delivery was that the headset was too tight. I turned the fork and felt the bearings binding in the races. I bought a couple of headset wrenches and adjusted the tightness. All feels fine now, with no roughness in the action.

Both brake cables needed to be attached to the brake assemblies and the brakes needed to be adjusted.

I have seen some complaints about poor braking power from the Gran Turismo's Tektro Oryx cantilever brakes. However, following the advice of experts responding to those complaints, I set the brake cable so that the cantis don't feel rock-firm when I pull the levers. The experts say that firm-feeling setup actually diminishes braking power. Set as recommended, I have no complaints about the Oryx's performance -- at least, with the bike unloaded.

The components on this bike are an astonishing value -- even though certain parts such as the headset, bottom bracket, bar and stem are on the cheap side. BikesDirect specs out every part by part number. Searching on line and applying the lowest price I found for each component, I came up with a total -- for the components alone -- that was slightly higher than what BD charged me for the components, frame and fork.

There are some very good parts on this bike -- Deore XT rear derailleur; Dura Ace bar-end shifters. The front derailleur is Sora, which generally gets guarded reviews, at best. If I don't like the Sora, I'll upgrade. It's not all that expensive a part.

Some people complain about the 1-inch head tube, and warn that headsets and quill stems for 1-inch head tubes are obsolete. Possibly true -- but there are some very good deals out there on high-end 1-inch headsets. I may pick up a couple of spares, in case they do become obsolete.

The stem and bars aren't of the highest quality, but they aren't absolute garbage, either.

The Vuelta wheels are heavy, but they're solid. The rear wheel needed the slightest bit of truing, but was much truer out of the box than the Araya / Deore wheels were out of the box on my last bike.

Have read some complaints about spoke breakage on the Vueltas. We'll see.

I've been fighting a nasty cold, so I've only ridden the bike a couple of miles. Both front and rear derailleurs, out of the box, are adjusted to shift properly across the full range. A little bit of chatter on the middle cogs in the rear, but trim adjustment helped.

My first impression is that the shifting action is not nearly as snappy and precise as that of the Deore LX gruppo on a Giant soft tail I owned a few years back. Am hoping some careful adjustment will get the derailleurs shifting a little more snappily, and precisely but the shifting felt perfectly serviceable for a tourer, as is.

It's important to bear in mind with the Gran Turismo that it's set up to be a touring bike. That's what I wanted, and I knew the trade-offs involved. The steering felt decidedly floppy when I leaned into a corner at low speed. That is a known trait of touring bikes, and I can live with it and adapt to it.

There were a lot of complaints about the 2010 Gran Turismo because it did not have front fork eyelets for a fender and pannier rack. That is not the case with my 2013 model. Eyelets are included.

One thing to be aware of: The rear derailleur is a "low normal" assembly. This means that tightening the derailleur cable shifts to a *higher* gear in the rear, just as in the front. This takes some getting used to -- as do the bar end shifters.

One other consideration -- this frame and fork will not accommodate disk brakes. For serious long-haul, loaded road warriors, this well could be a deal-breaker. But I've read at least one on-line post by a purported Gran Turismo owner who says he's ridden one of these rigs coast to coast.

Will post more about handling characteristics, shifting performance and performance under load as I adjust the bike and put more miles on it.


----------



## NYCBikeGuy

Wow! An open-minded RBR member dinged my rep -18 because I wrote about my experience ordering from bikesdirect.com. There seems to be some genuine fear of and hatred toward the BD business model. Anybody who discusses BD products in even partially favorable terms gets smeared as a "shill" by some members or gets their rep knocked back. (Granted, the BD folks may have helped create this monster by actually posting some shill reviews. If they did, that ain't cool.) I can't help but wonder, though, if some of these guys trying to shout down people who write about Bikes Direct products and service are, themselves shills for the brand-name bike industry and/or owners of local bike stores. For the record: I am not a shill for *anybody.* My bona fides, such as they are, are in my profile for all to see. Thanks to honest, unbiased discussion on this forum and elsewhere about what you do and do not get from BikesDirect in the way of products and service (and thanks to BikesDirect's detailed spec'ing of its bikes) I made the decision to buy this bike, with a clear understanding of what I could expect. So far, I have found nothing not to like about this bike or BikesDirect's service. If I do, trust me -- I will write about it.


----------



## sport7

delete


----------



## headloss

sport7 said:


> i think using the 'shill' remark is a way some have for entertaining themselves. Cabin fever here in the north perhaps.
> 
> A few have used the 'shill' on me for recommending a video featuring entry level bikes that happened to be from BD. The info on the video was good and i agree with it, but part of me knew there would be some humor in the whole affair.
> 
> And there was.
> 
> But i do agree with you, BD is a good way to save some money for entry level riders.


It's a straightforward definition...


> shill intransitive verb \ˈshil\
> : to talk about or describe someone or something in a favorable way because you are being paid to do it


It's safe to assume that most posters on this site who only post once or twice and are never seen or heard from again, are in fact, shills. It's common practice for bikesdirect, unfortunately. I guess the product must not speak for itself (which is unfortunate, because they are decent bikes, just not on par with the competition to the extent that the site claims it is i.e. compare at some other manufacturer's msrp of xxxx). You see this happen a lot with Amazon reviews as well. 

Granted, this is also a review site and it's not out of the question that someone genuinely likes a bike and wants to talk about it. I think with my current posting history, my thoughts would be taken much more seriously than if my first or second post read like an advertisement for bikesdirect. Sometimes, you have to prove your authenticity... I don't think it's cabin fever (although I do admit that I'm suffering from it with a foot of snow currently outside).


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I bought my "Bikes Direct" Motobecane Immortal Pro from Cycle Spectrum in Orlando, FL in 2010 and I am still riding it today with a few component changes. I love the bike, it handles well and is still a better bike than I am a rider despite my completing a number of fondos, centuries and many long (>50 miles) rides. 

The reason that Motobecanes are so inexpensive is that they are not the most up to date frames and generally have a mix of components that tends to lower the costs to build up the bicycle. In my case the bike came with ultegra components but mixed in 105 and FSA components that were less expensive. I replaced the FSA crank with a 105 crank a couple of years ago, changed the Shimano SPD pedals to SPD-SL's and added some Mavic wheels I bought from a friend and made it into a better, lighter bike.

If someone is looking for a decent bike, a bargain bike, or one that has features that cost $1,000 more from a front line manufacturer, a Motobecane is not a bad choice. It is not a sexy as the latest Cervelo or Pinarello, and may not have the latest and greatest wind tunnel aerodynamics, but it will be a quality ride for a very good price. For me that turned out to be a sub 19lb carbon frame bicycle for an initial investment of $1,300. To purchase the same weight bicycle with the same components from the big name manufacturer store would have cost a minimum of $1,000 more. Plus, Cycle Spectrum offered free maintenance for life, which the major manufacturer store did not offer, so it was a slam dunk in my case.

Basically, if you don't care what the sticker affixed to your bike says, and you don't have to bhe the latest and greatest, Bikes Direct/Motobecane/Dawes/Windsor/etc is a good deal. On the other hand, if your ego can't handle some guy/gal on a Pinarello making a snide comment about your bike as you ride with them in a group, then perhaps you should avoid a BD bike.


----------



## junior1210

As has been said umteen times before, BikesDirect is a great resource for bikes but with certain caveats. First, you have to know what kind of bike you want. Second, you have to know your size (guessing will create hardships). Third, you need wrenching skills to maintain your bike, otherwise you'll pay a LBS a premium to do the fixing and upkeep. If you're able to fulfill those conditions, BD is an excellent option. I have one of the Motobecane 29ers for about 2 years and I have had no complaints with the bike at all. I'm considering buying one of their lower level road bikes and swapping out the goupset with parts I have already or buying a frame from their sister site BikeIsland and building up a bike. In either case though, they are good deals as long as you can handle the a fore mentioned conditions.


----------



## sport7

headloss said:


> It's a straightforward definition...
> 
> 
> It's safe to assume that most posters on this site who only post once or twice and are never seen or heard from again, are in fact, shills. It's common practice for bikesdirect, unfortunately. I guess the product must not speak for itself (which is unfortunate, because they are decent bikes, just not on par with the competition to the extent that the site claims it is i.e. compare at some other manufacturer's msrp of xxxx). You see this happen a lot with Amazon reviews as well.
> 
> Granted, this is also a review site and it's not out of the question that someone genuinely likes a bike and wants to talk about it. I think with my current posting history, my thoughts would be taken much more seriously than if my first or second post read like an advertisement for bikesdirect. Sometimes, you have to prove your authenticity... I don't think it's cabin fever (although I do admit that I'm suffering from it with a foot of snow currently outside).


To be honest, i have never ridden one of BD's bikes. From what little i know about them, you are getting a pretty fair deal; the person these bikes would be best for are those that can turn a wrench. Taking it to an LBS to setup or repair kind of blows the savings away. 

For the average person who doesn't do mechanics or is new to the sport, then going the LBS route makes the most sense...

See you bike, touch it and get the fit right. To many people around here ride the awfullest bikes and generally too small and the seat too low. So people never really experience a Great Bicycling experience. 

Another reason to like BD is that they sponsor this forum, more than most of us would do. i wish someone would do an in depth comparison of BD, Nashbar, Performance and other low price outlets and prove to us what is great or not so about the whole deal. 

i have had a change of heart about entry level bikes: buy one if you want but...

after reading in the political forum about the weed users there, well it got me thinking. Better off for many of us to buy a High End bike!!!

yep.

Look at it this way: if our young people or whoever sink most of their money into bicycles and sports equipment, then they really won't have much leftover for booze and drugs etc.

So i have Seen the Error of my ways: Go Carbon and Go Ultrega.


----------



## headloss

sport7 said:


> To be honest, i have never ridden one of BD's bikes. From what little i know about them, you are getting a pretty fair deal; the person these bikes would be best for are those that can turn a wrench. Taking it to an LBS to setup or repair kind of blows the savings away.


I think it is a "fair deal" but not a good deal... a lot of the bikes are junk with obsolete parts while other bikes are more or less equal to some of the name brand stuff at a bargain price. The MSRP values on bikesdirect are bs though, you save a few hundred dollars going through BD for an equivalently specced bike. You don't save as much as the site suggests though... 

So, you cut out the middle man and save a couple hundred bucks, so long as you can tune the bike yourself. If you can't tune the bike yourself, you more or less break even when all is said and done. 

They make decent bikes, a few of my friends own one (mostly the cross bike seems to be popular). Personally, I'd rather get a higher end frame. Some of the BD bikes seem like a good deal as they may advertise themselves as being made from Reynolds 520 or whatever, but most likely that is just the main triangle and you sometimes have to read between the lines to know what you are really getting. No question, there are a few bargains to be had, assuming you know what to look for and what things should cost. I might eventually buy a bd bike but it isn't high on the priority list. Most likely, just to grab a groupset and basic components at a bargain price to transfer over to something else (and then put some low end parts on the bd bike for a backup bike when non-cycling friends come over or for a winter bike, or something).


----------



## Mike Overly

Bike shops will always be around, but these folks who have been bashing big-box & online bikes on web forums should be concerned that the world around them is getting along with these bikes just fine, and in increasing numbers. They can vomit hyperbole and ding your rep all they want, but in the end the market will speak. 

Currently if you want a commodity bike and you're comfortable with sizing, assembly & fitting you're going to be well served by these bikes, which are almost all proven generic crank-em-out steel & aluminum frames hung with Shimano/SRAM. If you want something more in the way of bike and/or service you're going to pick a good bike shop and usually, but not always pay more.

I've noticed more shops picking up the above crank-em-out bikes to sell on the low end, with pricing pretty much in-line with BD and the big box stores. This is a win-win for consumers and may spell the end of these fellows telling fantastic web forum tales of cranks falling apart and wheels coming off anything that doesn't cost a grand or ten.


----------



## sport7

WaynefromOrlando said:


> Basically, if you don't care what the sticker affixed to your bike says, and you don't have to bhe the latest and greatest, Bikes Direct/Motobecane/Dawes/Windsor/etc is a good deal. On the other hand, if your ego can't handle some guy/gal on a Pinarello making a snide comment about your bike as you ride with them in a group, then perhaps you should avoid a BD bike.


never rode or seen a Pinarello, but i'll take your word that it probably is some kind of good bike, but haven't seen one in the midwest.

for many of us, form follows function. recently test rode a trek 1.2 and i liked it, mostly tried it to see if there were any drawbacks to an aluminum bike. in the future i may try giant's version of it but i suspect that most bikes in a certain price range, prolly won't matter much to the recreational rider. 

in all my years of riding i really never hear much about the brand name of a bicycle being bantered about, except here on the forums. when i talk to serious bikers around my area they avoid bicycle forums anyway, no time they say. 

a few are impressed about the lightness of a bike, but most will want to hop on for a ride and enjoy. i think nashbar and performance have the right idea too, just give us a quality ride and be done with it. 

for the most part i rarely would buy a new bike, i tend to upgrade what i already have and then try to keep the stuff in good repair. almost as fun as riding, but BD seems to have a lot of attractive bikes as does nashbar. which makes me wonder if there $999 carbon wonder is something i need to investigate. performance has a great video on their low end carbon road bike and that can be checked out with a demo ride. 

in the end i usually end up telling myself to shut up and ride or shut up and fix.


----------



## Dchevygod

I have had 2 Motobecane 400HT's. The first was an 09' that was a payment for doing a brake job and my current ride is a 14' model in gloss black. BD was the only place to get a Motobecane, I fell so deeply in love with the first one that was stolen that I had to replace it. My first one being 2nd hand was too tall of a frame for me. This one makes me feel like goldie locks " just right ".

Now with that said. I put engines on my bikes, I have the ability to re build them from the ground up. The 400HT frame is sturdy enough to handle 5+ HP and 55+ mph on the flat all out! So that's nice! Along with this much HP I have to have disc brakes front and rear, no exception.

The other big name bikes I was researching all have oval or not true round frames. This was a determining factor because I use the V the frame has to clamp a mount on to. Drilling aluminium frames is a big no no.

This bike has seen an actual 57.6 mph all out on the flat.
The previous one was hitting 40 easily with a much smaller engine and single speed belt drive. I now have a 1×8 bike that has 5ish HP running the cassette. Keeping the chain on the front sprocket at any rpm above 8000 is a challenge to say the least. This can pull 14000+ RPM all day long.


----------



## commuterbik

JeffG said:


> I was looking on bikesdirect.com and there are some great deals on Motobecane road bikes. Why are they so cheap? I read through the specs on a couple bikes and they seem like great bikes to me. I'm just a little suspicious at the cheap price.


All bike frames are made in the same factory in Taiwan. Next time you look at a high end Trek or Specialized or Giant, look for the Taiwan sticker. Motobecane frames are made by the same craftsman.


----------

